# Feedback



## Lola

I am looking to upgrade my pedal board and need some feedback on other people's choices.

What pedals do you have and why did you choose them? 

I am just looking to produce a nice heavy rock sound that has some balls to it. I want it to growl when I want it to. 

You all know what kind of music I love. 

What is the main difference between analog and digital pedals?


----------



## Adcandour

BOSS Feedbacker.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Granny Gremlin

LOL @adcandour 

Digital pedals will be more hifi (e.g. analog delays are usually a bit dark in a way their fans love, but sometimes also noisy - such as the original 70s memory man). Personally, I think multiple rounds of DA/AD conversion are the devil tone-wise, so if you go digital go with 1 digital pedal (possibly a multieffect) rather than a series of them. Digital will often give you more control /dialability but that's not necessarily a good thing; I have come to realise that I'd rather have 2 different 1 trick ponys than a single all -rounder cuz you're not going to want to change the settings between songs all the time. Also I find digital is best for delay/modulation effects - dirt is better analog.

Aside from that do you actually need any effects or just dirt and tone shaping. Like what would you actually use? No sense recommending a bit crusher if atari sounds are not yer thing.


----------



## GTmaker

there are 10,263 overdrive pedals available. ( i know cause I have counted them all)
pick one and your done....you don't need anything else.
You can get a Danalectro Cool Cat Transparent overdrive pedal from L&M for 40 bucks.
It doesn't get any easier then that.

G.


----------



## jdto

@Lola I know you're also shopping for an amp. I would first try to get the sounds out of the amp that make you a happy camper, then add the embellishments of pedals. 

The clean/crunchy ballsy tone of the music you (and I) like can be had with just an amp and guitar, but it often needs to be loud. You could possibly get some sort of a clean boost or relatively transparent OD to hit the front of the amp harder and get a decent sound at more reasonable volumes for home use. Then you could crank things up when jamming out. 

I bet you could get some pretty damn good rocking tones just out of that Micro Terror that @bigboki lent you.


----------



## jdto

For example, the Schaffer Replica and Storm, which nail the Angus Back in Black tone, are sort of a compressor and clean boost. I really liked mine and sort of regret selling the Storm. It was good enough in front of any amp to almost use as an "always on", but it was also great to add sustain and dynamics for soloing, then back off to a rhythm tone. 

Those pedals are pricey, but if you combined a comp and clean boost, you could probably get a similar effect. I have been experimenting with those two effects in front of the Plexi model on my Amplifire and it sounds pretty good, although I haven't quite dialled them in, just yet.


----------



## sulphur

Trial and error mostly.

A lot of pedals are rig dependant, meaning they'll work well with one amp and not so much another.
There are some that seem to do Ok when used with different amps.


----------



## Guncho

I prefer amp overdrive vs pedal overdrive. If that's the way you go then pedals are just things like boost (louder), colour (delay, phase, wah), utility (volume, tuner, etc).

I think most of the bands I've heard you mention use amp overdrive primarily. Not a clean amp with an overdrive pedal in front of it.

Also you want power tube overdrive not preamp tube overdrive. (This is loud)


----------



## Granny Gremlin

sulphur said:


> Trial and error mostly.
> 
> A lot of pedals are rig dependant, meaning they'll work well with one amp and not so much another.
> There are some that seem to do Ok when used with different amps.


Also instrument dependent (e.g. buckers vs singles but not just that).


----------



## jdto

Guncho said:


> I prefer amp overdrive vs pedal overdrive. If that's the way you go then pedals are just things like boost (louder), colour (delay, phase, wah), utility (volume, tuner, etc).
> 
> I think most of the bands I've heard you mention use amp overdrive primarily. Not a clean amp with an overdrive pedal in front of it.
> 
> Also you want power tube overdrive not preamp tube overdrive. (This is loud)


Yeah, it's not easy to get those sounds at normal human volume, so you have to make some compromises there. In my case, I went the modelling route and I am quite pleased with the sounds I get. I can get a very decent replica of the cranked sound of some legendary amps through all kinds of cabs and not have to deal with police visits and eviction notices. Apartment life...


----------



## Guncho

jdto said:


> Yeah, it's not easy to get those sounds at normal human volume, so you have to make some compromises there. In my case, I went the modelling route and I am quite pleased with the sounds I get. I can get a very decent replica of the cranked sound of some legendary amps through all kinds of cabs and not have to deal with police visits and eviction notices. Apartment life...


Yeah there's not very many amps that will give you power tube overdrive at apartment levels but I'm assuming we're talking full band situation here.

When I did have my tube halfstack at home I would just use the preamp overdrive for gain.


----------



## Lola

Thanks for your input!

I also realize that if I decide to go with the Orange 1x12 extension cabinet my sound will change again! I am sure it will be crunchier then just driving it with my 1x12 Marshall combo amp.

I really did like the sound Hamstrung was getting from his rig at RW.


----------



## jdto

What did @Hamstrung have? I know he was rocking an ES-335, which always sound glorious. A Marshall amp? I didn't check it out. He can certainly play up a storm, too, which always helps


----------



## sulphur

Granny Gremlin said:


> Also instrument dependent (e.g. buckers vs singles but not just that).


Some fuzz can sound better with singles, for just O/D and distortions I found that just about anything will work.


----------



## sulphur

Settle the rig first Lola, then figure out how much, or how much more dirt you'd need.


----------



## Analogman

Schaffer Replica through a Marshall style amp.....done! It's a pricey pedal but probably no more than buying an OD and a compressor?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Ok, but if you're playing dirty guitar do you really need a comp (dirt includes compression; some more than others, but always some - most compress a lot, including power tubes and most diode based pedals). If anything I prefer expansion in front of the OD.


----------



## Analogman

My bad, I meant clean Boost not OD, and was referring to an earlier post that suggested combining the 2 to get the same tone as the Schaffer. I agree, definitely no need for a compressor with a dirty tone.


----------



## Lola

I have read about the Schaffer replica. I will check that out too! I don't care really what it costs! I am on a mission to find sound qualities that make me happy! 

For the Orange amp it's very clean and bright with no gain which I dislike intensely but with a bit if OD and Distortion and a touch of gain it sounds close to where I want to be but not quite there yet! 

I am definitely buying the Micro terror! I just have to negotiate a trade in price for my Marshall! 

I just wish I had more disposable income at this point in time!


----------



## Lola

I just out the Schaffer replica and it's $400. Not really doable with my current wish list!

So, my plan of attack is to get my Orange micro and extension cab and then go from there!

One other question. Is there something that would be comparable to the Orange 1x12 in sound? They alone are $500!


----------



## vadsy

I'm looking forward to this thread developing, cheers to 46 pages without any resolve or solid decision making. I am looking forward to learning a thing or two as I'm sure many will contribute and some of it is bound to be good.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> I just out the Schaffer replica and it's $400. Not really doable with my current wish list!
> 
> So, my plan of attack is to get my Orange micro and extension cab and then go from there!
> 
> One other question. Is there something that would be comparable to the Orange 1x12 in sound? They alone are $500!


It's got a Vintage 30 in it, right? Also, keep an eye out on the For Sale section here. You can find good deals on great gear.



Analogman said:


> Schaffer Replica through a Marshall style amp.....done! It's a pricey pedal but probably no more than buying an OD and a compressor?


I guess it depends on what you buy and whether it's new or used, but yeah, you're into the same ballpark.

And I agree about Schaffer or the SoloDallas Storm in front of a Marshall. They sound great.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Distortion

Lola said:


> Is there something that would be comparable to the Orange 1x12 in sound? They alone are $500!


 Traynor Dark horse 1x12cabs are around $300 used and sound decent. Tried a Marshall class 5 with it and really made that amp sound good.Yorkville Sound - DarkHorse Series 1x12 Guitar Extension Cabinet -25 Watts


----------



## Lola

Distortion said:


> Traynor Dark horse 1x12cabs are around $300 used and sound decent. Tried a Marshall class 5 with it and really made that amp sound good.Yorkville Sound - DarkHorse Series 1x12 Guitar Extension Cabinet -25 Watts


Funny you should mention the Dark Horse cuz I was looking at them right now! Going to see if I can find a used one on their site right now! 

I really want the Schaffer replica though! Apparently it doesn't ship to Canada! Maybe I can find a used one some where. I love the sound if it! Just incredible


----------



## Analogman

Charles at electricmojo guitars carries the Schaffer Replica I believe? He's a forum member.

The dark horse cabs are pretty good, I had a 2x12 for a while then downsized to a 1x12 for a bit....lost some low end but still sounded good. Great value for the money! I got them both used at L&M.


----------



## Budda

@Lola if you're after a reasonably priced overdrive to really push your amp, send me a PM.


----------



## Lola

Analogman said:


> Charles at electricmojo guitars carries the Schaffer Replica I believe? He's a forum member.
> 
> The dark horse cabs are pretty good, I had a 2x12 for a while then downsized to a 1x12 for a bit....lost some low end but still sounded good. Great value for the money! I got them both used at L&M.


I can get a used one for $200, a 1x12 and I can pickup a used Micro terror for $125 but at the Bloor street store in their clearance sale September 22 and 23.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Funny you should mention the Dark Horse cuz I was looking at them right now! Going to see if I can find a used one on their site right now!
> 
> I really want the Schaffer replica though! Apparently it doesn't ship to Canada! Maybe I can find a used one some where. I love the sound if it! Just incredible


Or keep your eyes peeled for an old wireless system.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Funny you should mention the Dark Horse cuz I was looking at them right now! Going to see if I can find a used one on their site right now!
> 
> I really want the Schaffer replica though! Apparently it doesn't ship to Canada! Maybe I can find a used one some where. I love the sound if it! Just incredible


The SoloDallas Storm is the same circuitry, although a slightly less powerful boost. It's less money and also more pedalboard-friendly.


----------



## Analogman

SoloDallas Schaffer Replica

He has the Storm in stock too, pm him if you're interested (electricmojo)


----------



## tomsy49

Are you set on the micro terror? You might be better off using the cash you would have used on a pedal and spending a bit more on your amp. The micro terror is a great amp for the price but there are plenty of options out there that you might get more satisfaction out of for a little bit more. Just a suggestion. Obviously feel free to do what you please!


----------



## Budda

My two cents: you dont need that boutique pedal. 

I got one you can borrow. If you like it, pay me and if not just return it.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> The SoloDallas Storm is the same circuitry, although a slightly less powerful boost. It's less money and also more pedalboard-friendly.


You said that you had the Storm at one point. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> My two cents: you dont need that boutique pedal.
> 
> I got one you can borrow. If you like it, pay me and if not just return it.


Boutique as in something comparible to the Schaffer replica?


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> Boutique as in something comparible to the Schaffer replica?


I will give my 2 cents.
Doesn't matter if it is boutique or not. Doesn't matter if it is expensive or not. Doesn;t matter what other are saying. The only things that really matters is do you like it and does it inspire you?

I think you are at the moment overcomplicating your life.
For a start, use what you have. One guitar, straight into the amp, rock on.
Play with it, and try every possible combination of every single knob you have. See how things are changing and see what you like and what you don't.
I would spend at least 3 months doing this.

Once when you learn how to experiment, then start searching for an amp that you will like.
Play a lot, play loud, play low volume. Play with the knobs - check L&M, use rehearsals to see different amps, borrow from good members here.
I would again spend 3 months doing this.

Once you get the amp that you like, I would not get anything else for next 6 months.

Then if you want overdrive pedal - start from step 1, but instead of an amp, look for overdrive pedal that works with your amp

That's what i would do if I were you


----------



## JBFairthorne

Have you considered getting an amp with a master volume? It will, essentially, allow you to artificially get the "cooking tubes" sound without the usual ear bleed volume levels.


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> I will give my 2 cents.
> Doesn't matter if it is boutique or not. Doesn't matter if it is expensive or not. Doesn;t matter what other are saying. The only things that really matters is do you like it and does it inspire you?
> 
> I think you are at the moment overcomplicating your life.
> For a start, use what you have. One guitar, straight into the amp, rock on.
> Play with it, and try every possible combination of every single knob you have. See how things are changing and see what you like and what you don't.
> I would spend at least 3 months doing this.
> 
> Once when you learn how to experiment, then start searching for an amp that you will like.
> Play a lot, play loud, play low volume. Play with the knobs - check L&M, use rehearsals to see different amps, borrow from good members here.
> I would again spend 3 months doing this.
> 
> Once you get the amp that you like, I would not get anything else for next 6 months.
> 
> Then if you want overdrive pedal - start from step 1, but instead of an amp, look for overdrive pedal.
> 
> That's what i would do if I were you


Hi Bigboki. I get what you're saying but I can't be that patient! I really need to get rid of my Marshall amp now! It failed to inspire me a long time ago. I started to hate it about a year ago! I know that my hubby thought he was doing something good for me. At the time when I didn't know any better, it was the cat's meow. It was great at the beginning but as my knowledge of all things guitar has increased so has my wants of much better equipment. I am tired of my pedal board! The only pedal that I really like is the Box of Rock. I know there is better out there but my budget is unfortunately limited! I really am crazy about the Micro terror! I haven't really put it through it's paces yet! I have all day Saturday to experiment but just using my stupid Marshall to amplify the sound is so depressing! I am just being a big suck and want things now!

I now want the guitar Hamstrung was playing at RW. I am dreaming too big! I just want to swear my head off because this is getting frustrating for me! I want I want I want. 

You are 100% correct in saying that I need to do what makes me happy! While others have excellent intentions with their advice and ideas, I have to do what will make me happy! What will make me Lola the happiest guitar player on the planet?

I know one thing for sure! The Orange amp makes me excited and inspires me to go above and beyond! That much I do know. Do I need more pedals, another cab, pricier equipment? Id really k. I want it but do I really need it? Could I possibly be happy with what I have right now? GAS is eating me alive right now! Maybe simple is the best way to go for now because at work, I am on Kijiji, L & M, Steve's music sites looking at equipment, doing cost analysis(while trying to be objective, comparing and driving myself crazy. I haven't put in an honest 2 minutes of work in the last week of work cuz I am too busy gassing.


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> I now want the guitar Hamstrung was playing at RW. I am dreaming too big! I just want to swear my head off because this is getting frustrating for me! I want I want I want.


Ok, somebody got serious GAS attack. Not good not good 

Remember you have one of the best guitars ever made. 

You do need good amp. Don't hurry and don't use stop gap measures. Save money and buy the amp you really want. Forget about the pedals.
Meanwhile, while saving - enjoy in search of amp that you will like and get.


----------



## Lola

My dream which may sound totally idiotic to some, is to capture and emulate the Angus Young sound. That would make me dizzy with happiness! I just want that and have always wanted that sound since day 1 of picking up my guitar in the first place.

Also, nothing can beat an Orange amp for me personally! I don't want another make!


----------



## High/Deaf

In the pedal area, have you considered a decent MIAB (Marshall in a box). Most of the stuff you enjoy is Marshall inspired. A good Marshall-inspired pedal may keep you happy while you amp search. 

And while you are currently hot for Orange (they're a great amp), more experience may open up other avenues. Some of those Traynors get pretty close to Marshall tones for a lot less, especially in $CDN. Just some more ideas ........




sulphur said:


> Trial and error mostly.
> 
> A lot of pedals are rig dependant, meaning they'll work well with one amp and not so much another.
> There are some that seem to do Ok when used with different amps.


I find that dropping $10k or so in amps really makes my $1000 investment in overdrive pedals go further. I seem to have an amp that will work with each and every pedal I have. Although, in retrospect, the numbers seem a bit  LOL


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> I find that dropping $10k or so in amps really makes my $1000 investment in overdrive pedals go further. I seem to have an amp that will work with each and every pedal I have. Although, in retrospect, the numbers seem a bit  LOL


You won the lottery and couldn't even tell us!!


----------



## Budda

bigboki said:


> Ok, somebody got serious GAS attack. Not good not good
> 
> Remember you have one of the best guitars ever made.
> 
> You do need good amp. Don't hurry and don't use stop gap measures. Save money and buy the amp you really want. Forget about the pedals.
> Meanwhile, while saving - enjoy in search of amp that you will like and get.


Bojan is wise, listen to him. 

Buy nice or buy twice.


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> My dream which may sound totally idiotic to some, is to capture and emulate the Angus Young sound. That would make me dizzy with happiness! I just want that and have always wanted that sound since day 1 of picking up my guitar in the first place.
> 
> Also, nothing can beat an Orange amp for me personally! I don't want another make!


It is not idiotic at all in my opinion. It is great starting point.
You know what you want to achieve, and you just need to go to there.
Angus' sound should be pretty simple I think.

I would suggest you start with some song where is easy to hear his sound that you like the most and then go from there.
In my opinion the exact equipment is to really important but the sound is.

Some starting points:

Sound like without busting the bank





Sound like by busting the bank





Sound like under 500 pounds





the last is the most eye opening in my mind.


----------



## bigboki

Perhaps, once you decide ACDC as a starting point of Angus sound, you can share it here in the forum, and we can get like a "community challenge" where members can try to get that sound with their equipment and share the settings?


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> Perhaps, once you decide ACDC as a starting point of Angus sound, you can share it here in the forum, and we can get like a "community challenge" where members can try to get that sound with their equipment and share the settings?


Thank you. This is a huge stepping stone for me! Perhaps I have arrived at my destination


----------



## Guncho

Interesting that Angus uses a Compressor into a boost pedal.


----------



## Adcandour

It's not pedals. I haven't been able to dig into this thread too much, but I got a passable acdc tone from my digital eleven rack without much tweaking. I did the same thing with @bluehugh 's class 5 (hopefully he can vouch).

A lot of it is pick attack and technique. Ex. That crazy E note can be hit on an upstroke to accentuate it. You just keep doing it..over and over and over until it sounds better.

I'm not claiming to be an Angus tone expert at all, but I can at least say it's not a pedal. Another thing to consider is that there are a lot of different Angus tones. No one has mentioned that at all.

Also, people need to post more clips so we can determine who's talking shite and maybe shrink these threads down a bit. I never talk about being in a band sitch, cause I've never been in a band. I don't talk about gigs, cause I've never gigged. So forget discussing your settings, let's discuss your clip.

Listen to Acdc Tone From 11r.MP3 by Klon Solo #np on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fklon-solo%2Facdc-tone-from-11rmp3

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

Not sure if the clip worked. I'm on a phone and will fix later

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Guncho

I hear what you are saying but in that first clip above from Andertons it sounded way more like Angus when they engaged the compressor and boost pedals.

Here's Angus' actual rig rundown.


----------



## Lola

I have to head over to L & M and preview a Marshall DSL 40 C. I need to go into a room and just fool around with the Angus songs that I do know! 

That's Saturday's mission!


----------



## Alex

@Lola The Marshall 2061x does that late 70's ACDC / Larry Carlton tone in spades. It is a small box head which is quite portable, very LOUD (you will need an attenuator for home use). It has that "pushed" semi-clean/semi dirty sound whereby every string is defined but still has some growl. They were quite affordable used and some of the earlier models had some transformer issues (the one i owned was mighty fine).

What is your budget?


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> I have to head over to L & M and preview a Marshall DSL 40 C. I need to go into a room and just fool around with the Angus songs that I do know!
> 
> That's Saturday's mission!


The DSL 40c can definitely nail the tones you're after and they do pop up used for decent prices fairly regularly.



Lola said:


> You said that you had the Storm at one point. Where did you get it from?


EBay, I think. Or Reverb. Anyway, I ordered another one, so when I get it, you can try it  I blame this thread (or maybe shouldn't have opened that bottle of Malbec last night).

@bigboki is giving out very wise advice. I've learned a lot about guitars and gear in the past few years, but the main thing I've learned is that there aren't really any shortcuts. His advice about taking your time and finding what works for you will be more satisfying in the long run. I've been through a ton of stuff and have sort of realized that a lot of it is gonna come from putting in the time on technique and playing. When I do that, I'll be able to get the sounds I want out of the gear I love.

@adcandour nice clip, man! Great playing and great tone there. I, too, am mostly a home player and occasionally jam with others, although not nearly as advanced as you are!

Here's a clip I made a while back for someone who wanted to hear the Vineham Sweet V59 pickups I had in my Les Paul Traditional. I still have the pickups, although the LP is now gone. This is just the guitar plugged straight into my Amplifire 3, then into iRig Recorder on my phone. The model is called Elder Young and it's a JCM 800 model with a bit of reverb and a 4x12 "Elder Young" cab IR. This doesn't really nail the Angus tone, as it's not quite as hot, but I'm still tweaking and playing with all the settings in this thing to get a couple of AC/DC presets that I like.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-754935117%2Flp-sv59-elder-young-hells


----------



## Alex

adcandour said:


> It's not pedals. I haven't been able to dig into this thread too much, but I got a passable acdc tone from my digital eleven rack without much tweaking. I did the same thing with @bluehugh 's class 5 (hopefully he can vouch).
> 
> A lot of it is pick attack and technique. Ex. That crazy E note can be hit on an upstroke to accentuate it. You just keep doing it..over and over and over until it sounds better.
> 
> I'm not claiming to be an Angus tone expert at all, but I can at least say it's not a pedal. Another thing to consider is that there are a lot of different Angus tones. No one has mentioned that at all.
> 
> Also, people need to post more clips so we can determine who's talking shite and maybe shrink these threads down a bit. I never talk about being in a band sitch, cause I've never been in a band. I don't talk about gigs, cause I've never gigged. So forget discussing your settings, let's discuss your clip.
> 
> Listen to Acdc Tone From 11r.MP3 by Klon Solo #np on #SoundCloud
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fklon-solo%2Facdc-tone-from-11rmp3
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Good job on nailing AY's vibrato. That's pretty close to the tone.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I have to head over to L & M and preview a Marshall DSL 40 C


I've owned one of these.
First off, it's heavy for a 112. 
The only things that I liked about this amp was the clean channel with the 'crunch' switch.
The 'crunch' will give you the AC/DC tone.
I found the 'ultra gain' channel too ice picky and harsh in both lead 1 & 2 settings.
I never used that channel.
YMMV


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> I've owned one of these.
> First off, it's heavy for a 112.
> The only things that I liked about this amp was the clean channel with the 'crunch' switch.
> The 'crunch' will give you the AC/DC tone.
> I found the 'ultra gain' channel too ice picky and harsh in both lead 1 & 2 settings.
> I never used that channel.
> YMMV


Isn't there a cap you can clip that smooths that out? I think I read that on the Marshall forums, but it's been a while.

Actually, Google is my friend: DSL40C / 100H C19 Bright Cap Mod


----------



## Lola

Time to get my SG out. It needs some loving really badly!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I've owned one of these.
> First off, it's heavy for a 112.
> The only things that I liked about this amp was the clean channel with the 'crunch' switch.
> The 'crunch' will give you the AC/DC tone.
> I found the 'ultra gain' channel too ice picky and harsh in both lead 1 & 2 settings.
> I never used that channel.
> YMMV


Any suggestions then?

Been doing my homework on how to attain "his sound" for the last 3 hours! 

Getting a tad overwhelmed with techniques, amps, pedals etc! I need to stop right now and take a break!


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Isn't there a cap you can clip that smooths that out? I think I read that on the Marshall forums, but it's been a while.
> 
> Actually, Google is my friend: DSL40C / 100H C19 Bright Cap Mod


I don't even know what they are talking about! Yes I know it's modding a channel but how?

Ignorance is scary! I could really eff things up.

I feel totally stupid and helpless.


----------



## bigboki

jdto said:


> His advice about taking your time and finding what works for you will be more satisfying in the long run. I've been through a ton of stuff and have sort of realized that a lot of it is gonna come from putting in the time on technique and playing. When I do that, I'll be able to get the sounds I want out of the gear I love.


and by that time you will acquire knowledge and taste to what you really want. Plus taste changes over time...


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> I don't even know what they are talking about! Yes I know it's modding a channel but how?
> 
> Ignorance is scary! I could really eff things up.
> 
> I feel totally stupid and helpless.


There's a capacitor before the gain pot that, if you lift (ie. disconnect) one of the legs, will supposedly smooth out the transition between channels. 

The one marked C19 here:









But I'd only do that after having the amp and playing it for a while. If, like @laristotle , I were unhappy with the sound, then I might try that. There are tons of YouTubes with before and after sounds of the C19 mod.



Lola said:


> Any suggestions then?
> 
> Been doing my homework on how to attain "his sound" for the last 3 hours!
> 
> Getting a tad overwhelmed with techniques, amps, pedals etc! I need to stop right now and take a break!


Follow up with your plan to hit L&M and try it.

And yeah, maybe take a GAS break and then come back with a fresh mind.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> There's a capacitor before the gain pot that, if you lift (ie. disconnect) one of the legs, will supposedly smooth out the transition between channels.
> 
> The one marked C19 here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd only do that after having the amp and playing it for a while. If, like @laristotle , I were unhappy with the sound, then I might try that. There are tons of YouTubes with before and after sounds of the C19 mod.
> 
> 
> Follow up with your plan to hit L&M and try it.
> 
> And yeah, maybe take a GAS break and then come back with a fresh mind.


Thx for taking the time to help me to understand this. How do I get to this particular circuit board? What do I have to unscrew to get there? And us C-20 the pot itself? This is absolutely unknown territory for me! I wish I could take a course for this stuff. I really want to and need to learn more.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Thx for taking the time to help me to understand this. How do I get to this particular circuit board? What do I have to unscrew to get there? And us C-20 the pot itself? This is absolutely unknown territory for me! I wish I could take a course for this stuff. I really want to and need to learn more.


It would involve removing the chassis from the cabinet and finding that capacitor. I don't think it's a super-complicated operation, but of course any time you get into the guts of a tube amp, or any piece of electrical equipment, you have to be very careful. There are voltages in there that can kill you. 

Either way, I'd say cross that bridge when you get to it and don't worry about it too much for the moment. You might not even end up with that amp .


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> You won the lottery and couldn't even tell us!!


LOL 

Not quite. Amortized over 40 years of playing, it's only $250/year. In actuality, the majority of it was bought in the last 15 years. But that's still only about $600/year (carrying forward the stuff I already had). 

They said buying a house was expensive. I don't think most of them factor in the added amplifier expenses due to 1) having the extra space and 2) being able to finally crank an amp up. But, alas, it's been a fun ride. Haven't bought a new amp in a couple years now. Pretty happy with where I'm at.


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> Isn't there a cap you can clip that smooths that out?


My amp had the C19 mod done (snipping the capacitor).
It was still too harsh, even with the treble turned right down.
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/nad-marshall-dsl40-112-combo.77071/


Lola said:


> Any suggestions then?


I have a Traynor Ironhorse (40/15 watt) and a 112 cab (Celestion Lead 80).
They are reasonably priced used ($350/400) and they get the hard crunch sound that may make you happy.
It does it for me.


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> My amp had the C19 mod done (snipping the capacitor).
> It was still too harsh, even with the treble turned right down.
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/nad-marshall-dsl40-112-combo.77071/
> 
> I have a Traynor Ironhorse (40/15 watt) and a 112 cab (Celestion Lead 80).
> They are reasonably priced used ($350/400) and they get the hard crunch sound that may make you happy.
> It does it for me.


Ah cool. I hadn't seen your thread.

Edit: also, I guess it wasn't worth checking out a different speaker? I've heard some good clips of those with Vintage 30s or the WGS variation thereof.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> Not quite. Amortized over 40 years of playing, it's only $250/year. In actuality, the majority of it was bought in the last 15 years. But that's still only about $600/year (carrying forward the stuff I already had).
> 
> They said buying a house was expensive. I don't think most of them factor in the added amplifier expenses due to 1) having the extra space and 2) being able to finally crank an amp up. But, alas, it's been a fun ride. Haven't bought a new amp in a couple years now. Pretty happy with where I'm at.


See that is one of the benefits of where I live and owning my own house or if you rent. I live on 2/3's of an acre right in the heart of Pickering. We live on a double lot. The house was built in the 50's. Too many renovations to mention. I can crank up my amp as loud as I want! The only people to complain are my family members. It's s big PITA maintaining the property up to my standards hence the love of winter and the season of hibernation! It's coming and I am so grateful! The anti social act of shovelling snow is a beautiful thing, just lost in my own thoughts an music.


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> I guess it wasn't worth checking out a different speaker?


I considered that, however, I didn't want to go through with it after realizing that it was 'still too heavy'.


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> I considered that, however, I didn't want to go through with it after realizing that it was 'still too heavy'.


Makes sense. Well, your Traynor rig sounded good at Riff Wrath, so I guess you solved that issue.


----------



## Lola

This is an education in itself. I am learning so much. Education and knowledge are so powerful! I love it!!


----------



## Budda

Did we talk about the digitech freq out yet?

Mostly because I may get one...


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> Did we talk about the digitech freq out yet?
> 
> Mostly because I may get one...


I just watched a demo on YouTube and it sounds pretty damn cool.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Did we talk about the digitech freq out yet?
> 
> Mostly because I may get one...


Can you pls explain this to me. Is it a digital effects processor?


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Can you pls explain this to me. Is it a digital effects processor?


It may be just as easy to Google it, some review vids pop up.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Can you pls explain this to me. Is it a digital effects processor?


It's a feedback pedal, and it sounds pretty damn cool. 

@Budda thanks for the GAS attack, man


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> Can you pls explain this to me. Is it a digital effects processor?


To my understanding (because I haven't looked at it since I first heard of it) it's a digital alteration of your signal. Without going to Google I can tell you positively, based mostly on my experience and the fact that people put tuners first in their signal chains, that digital is not a terrible thing. One major issue any new musician can face is the wealth of info online. You'll notice that most of us tout tubes as being best - except that that isn't always the case. Some other folks tout analog as being best - again, not always the case. With how far technology has come, you the consumer and user need to see if anything suits your needs best, other people be damned. I know that's a general sweep when we're talking about one specific effects pedal, but it bears remembering.



jdto said:


> It's a feedback pedal, and it sounds pretty damn cool.
> 
> @Budda thanks for the GAS attack, man


We going halfsies then?


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> We going halfsies then?


I don't know if it'll work properly if we cut it in half 

This is my favourite demo LOL. Playing through that tiny little amp at such low volume and he's getting insane feedback.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I don't know if it'll work properly if we cut it in half
> 
> This is my favourite demo LOL. Playing through that tiny little amp at such low volume and he's getting insane feedback.


That was so cool!!


----------



## Budda

@Lola watch the pete thorn demo.

DigiTech FreqOut

@jdto going on the site tells me I probably can't run this on 100mA as I planned, so it's likely off my list


----------



## jdto

Budda said:


> @Lola watch the pete thorn demo.


This one:







> DigiTech FreqOut
> 
> @jdto going on the site tells me I probably can't run this on 100mA as I planned, so it's likely off my list


That's too bad. Yeah, it says 235mA.


----------



## bigboki

How to set amp / pedal from Brian Wampler:


----------



## Lola

I just wanted to reiterate that you know what sound I am after. Yes, I want to be able to play Back in Black and be able to dial in that sound but I also would love to apply that sound to my very own creations! 

I have a few simplistic songs that I have composed and I know if I could apply the type of sound I am looking for, to them, they would sound more amazing then I ever imagined. 

My brain is on overload mode. So much to learn.


----------



## Distortion

Budda said:


> Did we talk about the digitech freq out yet?
> 
> Mostly because I may get one...


 Can't resist.


----------



## Analogman

Here's my take on Angus' tone. I'm by no means an expert as you'll hear. You also don't need the gear I'm using either.

I'm playing an SG through a Toneking Royalist with the Schaffer Replica then switch to a Friedman Dirty Shirley no pedals for Rock n Roll Ain't Noise Pollution the the Schaffer back on after.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-607336596%2Facdc-tones


----------



## Lola

Analogman said:


> Here's my take on Angus' tone. I'm by no means an expert as you'll hear. You also don't need the gear I'm using either.
> 
> I'm playing an SG through a Toneking Royalist with the Schaffer Replica then switch to a Friedman Dirty Shirley no pedals for Rock n Roll Ain't Noise Pollution the the Schaffer back on after.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-607336596%2Facdc-tones


You nailed the tone at least to my ears on Rock n roll ain't noise pollution.

Awesome take!!!


----------



## jdto

Nice work, @Analogman that sounds great.


----------



## Lola

Someone pointed out to me, that it's not only what Angus uses to get his sound but his attitude. And that, I have plenty of!

I am going to go to L&M Friday, guitar in hand and give the Micro terror a try with a Traynor 1x12 cab and then I am going to give the Marshall DSL 40c a try. I am going to try an come to an educated decision about what I like best and then sit on my decision for awhile. 

What guitar should I take though? I would love to take both my Parker and SG but I am sure I will piss someone off if I do that. Idk! 

I even went job hunting this afternoon so I can make enough $ for exactly what I want! If I have to, I will work 7 days a week for a while. I don't really care. Cost should not be a barrier to me obtaining my dream gear.

I can't financially afford to make a stupid subjective decision. I want to buy my "forever" amp maybe in a month, 2 months or even longer! I have to know that this the is amp I will be happy with forever!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I am going to give the Marshall DSL 40c a try!


Before plugging in, try lifting it first.


----------



## Budda

Lift them all.

Bring the SG.


----------



## Lola

It's really weird cuz I think the speaker in my Marshall is done! I was having the same issues with it at RW. It sounds like it has an old school rotary pedal hooked up to it, sans pedal board. As soon as the note subsides the rotary sound stops! It's quite bizarre. 

Oh well, it's still playable but tomorrow is L & M day! I can hardly wait to try something else! 

I am looking forward to trying the Marshall out! 

Will keep you posted!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Before plugging in, try lifting it first.


That's not really an issue as I gave a collapsible dolly!


----------



## Adcandour

I checked out the C19 mod, and have a couple of comments.

Firstly, you need those highs to help bring out the definition of the lower notes. 
Secondly, I don't think you'll get it out of the high gain side.
Using the clean channel like @laristotle suggested is your best bet with that thing.

@Lola 

Also, I'm working in Ajax in about a week or so. I can meet you at a guitar shop and play a shit ton of ACDC licks on a ton of amps while you listen looking the other way. Then I'll switch from ACDC to 80s metal to see which is the most versatile. 

It'll be an unbiased demo where you can hear the amps' potential. If you can't get the tone out of the amp yourself, at least you know it's there and you have something to work towards. I'll also quickly show you a couple of tricks. Also, bring your amp. I would like it in the comparison.

I'm not a teacher by any stretch, but I think I can help...and these threads make me nuts (nothing to do with you)


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I checked out the C19 mod, and have a couple of comments.
> 
> Firstly, you need those highs to help bring out the definition of the lower notes.
> Secondly, I don't think you'll get it out of the high gain side.
> Using the clean channel like @laristotle suggested is your best bet with that thing.
> 
> @Lola
> 
> Also, I'm working in Ajax in about a week or so. I can meet you at a guitar shop and play a shit ton of ACDC licks on a ton of amps while you listen looking the other way. Then I'll switch from ACDC to 80s metal to see which is the most versatile.
> 
> It'll be an unbiased demo where you can hear the amps' potential. If you can't get the tone out of the amp yourself, at least you know it's there and you have something to work towards. I'll also quickly show you a couple of tricks. Also, bring your amp. I would like it in the comparison.
> 
> I'm not a teacher by any stretch, but I think I can help...and these threads make me nuts (nothing to do with you)


That would be awesome but it has to be on a Friday after 3. Friday's are always my short days.

My Marshall has totally kicked the bucket! I am still getting that old school rotary sound from just the speaker. I have no pedals hooked up to the micro at all! I can use it but I want to scream when I do! I am really trying to experiment with the Orange and all I can hear is this effin noise suffocating every note I play.

It's actually a cross sound wise between a phaser, rotory and a flanger pedal all rolled into one. I, for the life of me can't figure this out! This happened at Riff Wrath as well!

I feel like putting my son's steel toed construction boots on snd kicking this amp where the sun don't shine. Now, I will get close to diddly for it when I trade it in.

Oh well, second job here I come.


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> My Marshall has totally kicked the bucket! I am still getting that old school rotary sound from just the speaker. I have no pedals hooked up to the micro at all! I can use it but I want to scream when I do! I am really trying to experiment with the Orange and all I can hear is this effin noise suffocating every note I play.


That is really weird? And you have only guitar -> Orange -> speaker of your Marshall?
Keep Marshall turned off. Check the knobs on Orange, make sure the tone knob (middle one, smaller one) is around noon position. And if you still have those issues - it seems your speaker is "kaput"


----------



## Analogman

Lola said:


> That would be awesome but it has to be on a Friday after 3. Friday's are always my short days.
> 
> My Marshall has totally kicked the bucket! I am still getting that old school rotary sound from just the speaker. I have no pedals hooked up to the micro at all! I can use it but I want to scream when I do! I am really trying to experiment with the Orange and all I can hear is this effin noise suffocating every note I play.
> 
> It's actually a cross sound wise between a phaser, rotory and a flanger pedal all rolled into one. I, for the life of me can't figure this out! This happened at Riff Wrath as well!
> 
> I feel like putting my son's steel toed construction boots on snd kicking this amp where the sun don't shine. Now, I will get close to diddly for it when I trade it in.
> 
> Oh well, second job here I come.


That's really weird? Just trouble shooting but are you using the proper impedance for the speaker?


----------



## bigboki

Analogman said:


> That's really weird? Just trouble shooting but are you using the proper impedance for the speaker?


Orange is SS power section and should handle anything > 4ohms


----------



## GTmaker

Lola said:


> That would be awesome but it has to be on a Friday after 3. Friday's are always my short days.
> My Marshall has totally kicked the bucket! I am still getting that old school rotary sound from just the speaker. I have no pedals hooked up to the micro at all! I can use it but I want to scream when I do! I am really trying to experiment with the Orange and all I can hear is this effin noise suffocating every note I play.
> It's actually a cross sound wise between a phaser, rotory and a flanger pedal all rolled into one. I, for the life of me can't figure this out! This happened at Riff Wrath as well!
> I feel like putting my son's steel toed construction boots on snd kicking this amp where the sun don't shine. Now, I will get close to diddly for it when I trade it in.
> Oh well, second job here I come.


there is nothing in your statement above that makes sense to me.
If you are playing your Marshall amp thru the Marshall speaker and you are getting effects sounds, SHUT THE EFFECTS OFF your amp.
If you do that, you will have no more rotary stuff happening.

If you are playing your Orange amp thru your MArshall speaker _I'll assume you know how to hook that up _( and YES, your marshall amp should not be turned on for this). There is no way that you can get effects from a non effects amplifier. ITS IMPOSSIBLE. And NO, a blown speaker cannot give you rotary, flange etc sounds. I doubt very much your speaker is blown....you obviously have setup issues that can be fixed very easily with a bit of common sense.
try this....plug your guitar into the Orange amplifier. Plug your Orange speaker output into the speaker of your Marshal amp. 
You have to know how to do this for anything to work. If you dont, go to your local L&M and tell them what you want to do and let them show you how its done.
Turn the Orange amp on and play....Im sure it will sound fine.

G.


----------



## Lola

GTmaker said:


> there is nothing in your statement above that makes sense to me.
> If you are playing your Marshall amp thru the Marshall speaker and you are getting effects sounds, SHUT THE EFFECTS OFF your amp.
> If you do that, you will have no more rotary stuff happening.
> 
> If you are playing your Orange amp thru your MArshall speaker _I'll assume you know how to hook that up _( and YES, your marshall amp should not be turned on for this). There is no way that you can get effects from a non effects amplifier. ITS IMPOSSIBLE. And NO, a blown speaker cannot give you rotary, flange etc sounds. I doubt very much your speaker is blown....you obviously have setup issues that can be fixed very easily with a bit of common sense.
> try this....plug your guitar into the Orange amplifier. Plug your Orange speaker output into the speaker of your Marshal amp.
> You have to know how to do this for anything to work. If you dont, go to your local L&M and tell them what you want to do and let them show you how its done.
> Turn the Orange amp on and play....Im sure it will sound fine.
> 
> G.


I did exactly this and it is still doing it! Do you want to come to house and listen? Do you want my address?

I know what i am doing.?

This is *not *a figment of my imagination!!

Impossible!? Tell that to my ears!!


----------



## GTmaker

Lola said:


> I did exactly this and it is still doing it! Do you want to come to house and listen? Do you want my address?
> I know what i am doing.?
> This is *not *a figment of my imagination!!
> Impossible!? Tell that to my ears!!


OK...seems like you have everything under control...carry on.
G.


----------



## greco

@Lola I'll be interested in knowing what is causing the "rotary sound"...if that is ever determined. It certainly was very obvious at Riff Wrath's jam. 

How is your search for a new amp progressing?


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> @Lola I'll be interested in knowing what is causing the "rotary sound"...if that is ever determined. It certainly was very obvious at Riff Wrath's jam.
> 
> How is your search for a new amp progressing?


Yesterday was supposed to be the day I went to L&M but there was some OT so I took advantage of the opportunity! Every penny counts!

Going to try and meet up with Adacandour at L&M this week! So kind of him to help me figure out this stuff!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Going to try and meet up with Adacandour at L&M this week! So kind of him to help me figure out this stuff!


@adcandour is a kind and generous fellow ...and he certainly knows tone(s).

Good Luck!


----------



## Lola

So I wanted to show my SG some loving and when I started to play it and listen to the tone there still is this wonky old school rotary sound happening. I switched guitars again and it's same shit just a different guitar.

It is the speaker in the Marshall! What else could it be? And now there is a very faint hiss. I checked all my cable connections and they are more then secure.

Does anyone know where I can play the Schaffer replica to check it out? Curiosity has got the better of me.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Yesterday was supposed to be the day I went to L&M but there was some OT so I took advantage of the opportunity! Every penny counts!
> 
> Going to try and meet up with Adacandour at L&M this week! So kind of him to help me figure out this stuff!


Friday should work fine, I'll let you know by Wednesday afternoon

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Friday should work fine, I'll let you know by Wednesday afternoon
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Awesome! Which guitar do you want me to bring?


----------



## Lola

I wonder where I could try a Schaffer replica out? Does anyone know?

No music stores that I know of carry them. Maybe a trade in or something. That would be like trying to find the proverbial needle in the haystack though.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> I wonder where I could try a Schaffer replica out? Does anyone know?
> 
> No music stores that I know of carry them. Maybe a trade in or something. That would be like trying to find the proverbial needle in the haystack though.


I now have the SoloDallas Storm (same circuit in a smaller footprint). I have also had the Schaffer and Storm at the same time and the sounds between the two are almost the same. I'd be hard-pressed to tell them apart (except there is some extra ability to adjust the sound on the Storm).

Here's the explanation of the difference straight from the source: SoloDallas.com | STORM or SCHAFFER REPLICA CLASSIC?

I'll bring my Storm to our next jam and you can try it out


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I now have the SoloDallas Storm (same circuit in a smaller footprint). I have also had the Schaffer and Storm at the same time and the sounds between the two are almost the same. I'd be hard-pressed to tell them apart (except there is some extra ability to adjust the sound on the Storm).
> 
> Here's the explanation of the difference straight from the source: SoloDallas.com | STORM or SCHAFFER REPLICA CLASSIC?
> 
> I'll bring my Storm to our next jam and you can try it out



OMG thank you so much. I am beyond excited. 

I watched a vid of Solo Dallas(whom I have followed forever. His life has been dedicated to this band)give Angus the first ever Schaffer Replica. He got to hang out with the band while Angus's wife cooked them dinner. Amazing. Only in my dreams!


----------



## Lola

I forgot to ask you. Is the Storm as expensive as the Replica?

I am trying to get an approx. $ figure on all the new equipment that I want and need. 

So far I think I need about $1500.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> OMG thank you so much. I am beyond excited.
> 
> I watched a vid of Solo Dallas(whom I have followed forever. His life has been dedicated to this band)give Angus the first ever Schaffer Replica. He got to hang out with the band while Angus's wife cooked them dinner. Amazing. Only in my dreams!


Yeah, that was a pretty amazing story. What an experience that was for him. And it also showed that AC/DC are still pretty down-to-earth people, despite their huge success.



Lola said:


> I forgot to ask you. Is the Storm as expensive as the Replica?
> 
> I am trying to get an approx. $ figure on all the new equipment that I want and need.
> 
> So far I think I need about $1500.


The Storm is less than the SR and also more likely to be compatible with a pedalboard power supply (9v vs. 12v).


----------



## Lola

Forgot this as well(haven't had my morning coffee yet)

Can the Storm or Replica pedal be used as a stand alone pedal? I am assuming it can be.

I have been doing some homework on the Marshall DSL 40 c amp and I really like what I am hearing! I will see if it is too trebly for me when I check it out. 

I know it takes brute strength to lug the thing around but I will deal with it if this is the amp for me! I have the liberty of being able to crank the volume up st home as well but the deciding factor will be what I hear in person! 

I can get a used one for around $800. 

The question that remains as well is do I really need a 40 w tube amp to practice with at home? 

I have a list of stuff I want. I will check everything out at L&M on Friday and will report back with my findings. 

Adcandour will be my professional sidekick! Lol


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Forgot this as well(haven't had my morning coffee yet)
> 
> Can the storm or Replica be used as a stand alone pedal? I am assuming it can be.


I'm not sure what you mean by "stand alone". 

The Storm takes a 9v battery, so it doesn't need a power supply (but of course it can use one), while the Schaffer Replica Pedal needs to be plugged in with a 12v power supply. I have used both as the only pedal in front of an amp. With my current setup, I have used the Storm in front of my Amplifire 3 with a Marshall JCM800 model, as well as a "Plexi" with no effects on in the modeller and the Storm hits the front of the amps nicely. As I mentioned, I was fiddling with settings and my new PRS to try to get a couple of decent AC/DC sounds (an "Angus" and a "Malcolm"). I know their sounds differ greatly depending on the era, but I'm going for somewhere between Highway to Hell and Back in Black tone. Now that my PRS is away getting a setup, I'll have to play with another guitar until I get it back .


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "stand alone".
> 
> The Storm takes a 9v battery, so it doesn't need a power supply (but of course it can use one), while the Schaffer Replica Pedal needs to be plugged in with a 12v power supply. I have used both as the only pedal in front of an amp. With my current setup, I have used the Storm in front of my Amplifire 3 with a Marshall JCM800 model, as well as a "Plexi" with no effects on in the modeller and the Storm hits the front of the amps nicely. As I mentioned, I was fiddling with settings and my new PRS to try to get a couple of decent AC/DC sounds (an "Angus" and a "Malcolm"). I know their sounds differ greatly depending on the era, but I'm going for somewhere between Highway to Hell and Back in Black tone. Now that my PRS is away getting a setup, I'll have to play with another guitar until I get it back .


That PRS is gorgeous with such a beautiful sound! I have to just walk away and not think about it. My mind is reeling with thoughts. I just have to stop, right now!!

I started to play my SG a little bit everyday and the more I play it the more the use to it especially with the neck dive. It just takes a bit of compensation and it's not as much a PITA as it used to be! Why? Idk.

I have been looking at a 1965 reissue SG standard in black on black. It's gorgeous but it's $5 k.

I really have to get this second job I am after.

It's amazing what we do for the love of our guitars.

Btw I want another 2004 older Parker and a Gibson Les Paul Goddess! Ya I need maybe a 3rd part time job.


----------



## Lola

Doh! Posted the same thing twice


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> do I really need a 40 w tube amp to practice with at home?


When I had the DSL, I played it on the 20 watt setting. More than loud enough.
At last June's RW jam, I had my Traynor Ironhorse with me.
Set at 15 watts and volumes not past half.
You may remember, it was quite loud with everyone else cranked up as well.

As mentioned previously, don't discount SS amps.
Try a few of those while you're at L&M.
40+ watts is good for gigging/jamming volumes.


----------



## Lola

I don't know if I like Solid state amps though anymore.I am really leaning towards a nice tube amp.


----------



## Lola

Just phoned L&M and they have the Marshall in stock and the Dark Micro terror and told them I want a sound room as well! I have the acoustic room to myself.


----------



## Analogman

There's a used Schaffer Replica pedal on Reverb (the seller is in Toronto). He's asking $325


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Awesome! Which guitar do you want me to bring?


Whichever one you use more.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> When I had the DSL, I played it on the 20 watt setting. More than loud enough.
> At last June's RW jam, I had my Traynor Ironhorse with me.
> Set at 15 watts and volumes not past half.
> You may remember, it was quite loud with everyone else cranked up as well.
> 
> As mentioned previously, don't discount SS amps.
> Try a few of those while you're at L&M.
> 40+ watts is good for gigging/jamming volumes.


I plan on throwing a katana into the mix (hope they have one). If they do, I bet it blows most of the amps out of the water.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I plan on throwing a katana into the mix (hope they have one). If they do, I bet it blows most of the amps out of the water.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Katana, isn't that some sort of Japanese sword?


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> I plan on throwing a katana into the mix (hope they have one).
> If they do, I bet it blows most of the amps out of the water.


I hope that they do have some. I'd like to hear your thoughts on them.
The 50w is a very reasonable price, however, it lacks the main feature that
I like about the 100w head, which is the option of using a midi pedal.


----------



## fretzel

If you're going to the pickering store I believe they had a few. Oshawa store has a ycv 40 for $300. If it is not for jamming I would certainly recommend the SL5. Somebody has one posted here. I buddy of mine used it when we were jamming with a drummer and I kept up on the dirty channel. 12" speaker. My favourite at home amp.


----------



## Lola

I really think this is what I want and need! Just hearing this makes me crazy happy!


----------



## Lola

I'm my whinniest 5 yr old voice,


*I want the Schaffer replica now!! This is exactly the sound I am looking for!!

This is so damned exciting! I feel like I have found the Holy Grail! This is it! 
*
It's $399 and I will beg, borrow or steal for this!


----------



## jdto

@Lola while the Schaffer surely puts the finishing touches on things, those amazing amps, that amazing guitar and his amazing fingers probably all help 

(Still, any version of the Schaffer, be it the Tower, the Pedal or the Storm, sounds pretty awesome)


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> @Lola while the Schaffer surely puts the finishing touches on things, those amazing amps, that amazing guitar and his amazing fingers probably all help
> 
> (Still, any version of the Schaffer, be it the Tower, the Pedal or the Storm, sounds pretty awesome)


I agree the ultimate guitar and amp help to make it the most amazing sound!

My SG and Parker would be very complimentary and more then adequate for the sound the sound I seek! I think I've decided to get rid of the pedals I have and just go with the Replica! I need a new speaker and head or a combo! That's all I need! I am going to keep it simple *I think. *

I had the opportunity to be able to crank up the Micro terror with the gain set at 2 o'clock and the tone at 12. It sounds incredible and with the Schaffer replica pedal it would even sound more than amazing! I am so excited I feel like my heart is going to burst!

I will make my decisions soon but like Bigboki said, I will sit on my decisions for a couple of months before I decide! I want to buy nice and not have to pay the price.


----------



## Lola

I can't even focus on anything!

Posted the same stuff twice!

*Again!!*


----------



## jdto

@Lola What pedals do you currently have on your board? While I could certainly see getting by for rocking out with just a cranked Marshall(ish) amp and a Schaffer, don't you think there may be times where you want the sounds that your current pedals make?


----------



## Lola

No not really. The only two pedals that get used constantly are my delay and OD/distortion pedal.

The rest get dusty really quick.

I will find you a picture of my current pedal board. Cheezy on the forum was so gracious to put it together for me! 

Searching now. BIAM


----------



## Lola

Solodallas.com

Phil aka SD is an expert on ACDC. He has dedicated his whole life to them.

This is not an easy task to try an obtain their sound. There's so much more to it! The YouTube videos are a good start. Phil dissects every aspect of what it takes to get the ACDC sound from how to obtain their sound to hiw to play their songs. It's a huge endeavour but when you have extraordinary amounts of passion it becomes fun instead of a chore.

My passion dictates the direction I need to and want to take.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola, you should take the pedals your not using with you to L&M and see what they will give you for trade value. I recently took in my Tube Screamer that I paid $130 for 5 years ago and was very surprised when they gave me $150 for it. You never know.


----------



## Dorian2

Hey Lola.....here's a little story I'll try to relate to you. When I began, I spent about 5 years (maybe more) trying to get the Randy Rhoads sound. I didn't have his setup or have a clue what he used besides a Marshall and a LP/Flying V. Took me about 2 years to get some semblance of the sound I hearsd in my head with an MXR EQ and a Boss DS-1,a LP, and a Peavey Bandit. I have a feeling in a couple of years you'll have found YOUR sound, of course shaped by Angus and your love for the music of AC/DC. You'll see. You'll have the "Lola sound" with whatever you use, if you haven't found it already.

Just thought I'd share.

Pete


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Hey Lola.....here's a little story I'll try to relate to you. When I began, I spent about 5 years (maybe more) trying to get the Randy Rhoads sound. I didn't have his setup or have a clue what he used besides a Marshall and a LP/Flying V. Took me about 2 years to get some semblance of the sound I hearsd in my head with an MXR EQ and a Boss DS-1,a LP, and a Peavey Bandit. I have a feeling in a couple of years you'll have found YOUR sound, of course shaped by Angus and your love for the music of AC/DC. You'll see. You'll have the "Lola sound" with whatever you use, if you haven't found it already.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.
> 
> Pete


That is just an inspiring story! Amazing. Thx for sharing with me.

I have been watching Solo Dallas ACDC tutorials. There's stuff on his tutorials that no one on YouTube even discusses. For example the 1st verse of You Shook me all night long. To get the proper sound you have to be so short and sweet with the way you strike the strings! And your muting skills have to be pretty damned close to perfect. You have to include the low E string(G) when you strike it and you have to let the higher 3 strings ring out for example.Stuff to think about! I need to be very anal with my playing and gear in order to achieve the correct sound! There's more to this then meets the eye. And Angus plays the ACDC G and then right into a regular C chord. That is not the way I have been playing it. I have to change it up.

I don't want to get so caught up though in all th particulars that it takes the fun away!

It may take several months or a year or two to find the right sound. I can wait.

I am so excited because I think I am on the right track! It will take a lot of trial and error not to mention patience and perseverance. I have a vast quantity of both those characteristics so I am not worried one bit.

Maybe I should start a ACDC cover band! Who knows, maybe it will come to fruition in the future. There's no other music that I would rather play.

My enthusiasm is at an all time high(when isn't it?)


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Lola, you should take the pedals your not using with you to L&M and see what they will give you for trade value. I recently took in my Tube Screamer that I paid $130 for 5 years ago and was very surprised when they gave me $150 for it. You never know.


I also have a brand new Zoom recorder that I used once! It was $200 a couple of years ago! With the advent of excellent recording capabilities on my phone and apps to edit or add I used it once!

Trade in, ca-ching.


----------



## Lola

How complicated is it to change your own tubes? I need to learn how to do this and not waste my money on having someone else perform this.

I wish they had a course on performing your own gear maintenance. I would sign up in a heartbeat.


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> How complicated is it to change your own tubes? I need to learn how to do this and not waste my money on having someone else perform this.
> 
> I wish they had a course on performing your own gear maintenance. I would sign up in a heartbeat.


Like changing a light bulb.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Like changing a light bulb.


Your kidding! 

How do I know when to change them though? 

Thanks for education


----------



## Dorian2

@Budda .....don't let her off that easy, you know better.

The pre amp tubes (12 AX, AU, AY 7's or whatever your amp type is) are like changing a light bulb as long as you pay attention to the pin placement and do not bend them. Power tubes are a different story though Lola. At that point BIAS typically enters the picture, depending on the amplifier. There is also a huge Rabbit Hole to go down regarding how different tubes act and sound together. Lots of info on the web about this subject though. Also to note is the safety factor with regard to the caps and electricity characteristics in tube amplifiers. Pay attention to detail on those matters.


----------



## GTmaker

Budda said:


> Like changing a light bulb.


Hey...I just tried the counterclockwise unscrewing and I don't think it worked.
There are a couple if pins still stuck in the socket but most of them came out.
Thank god the tube didn't break completely...I think a bit of crazy glue in the right spot and I'll be good to go.
I have a crazy feeling that this tube ( after the crazy glue fix) wont have the same power rating as it did before but then again it was an older tube.
The good part is that there are plenty of smaller tubes in the amp...I'm goona try and stick one of those where the bigger one was...
I'll let you know how that goes.
G.


----------



## vadsy

You're almost ready to open a shop, just need a catchy name.


----------



## Dorian2

@GTmaker...hahaha.


----------



## Analogman

If your amp is Cathode bias then it's as easy as changing a light bulb (except gently wiggle and pull instead of unscrewing). Make sure you unplug your amp first and the tubes/amp is cold. When you look at the pins on the tube there will be a couple missing, the socket will look the same, just line them up and you're good to go.

If your amp is fixed bias (I think all fender amps for sure) then it will require a bias when changing power tubes, I'd take to a tech in that case. 

I'm not sure which type of amp you have but you should be able to find out on the interweb


----------



## GTmaker

Analogman said:


> If your amp is Cathode bias then it's as easy as changing a light bulb (except gently wiggle and pull instead of unscrewing). Make sure you unplug your amp first and the tubes/amp is cold. When you look at the pins on the tube there will be a couple missing, the socket will look the same, just line them up and you're good to go.
> If your amp is fixed bias (I think all fender amps for sure) then it will require a bias when changing power tubes, I'd take to a tech in that case.
> I'm not sure which type of amp you have but you should be able to find out on the interweb


YA...so now you decide to explain stuff...thanks for nothing.
I got this old Gumble amp ( or Dumble, I can remember which) which isn't working very well since I unscrewed the big tube and then replace it with a smaller tube. The smaller tube didn't want to fit but I managed to stick that sucker in there anyways.
Im not a good judge of tone but I really dont think the the amps sounds like it used to.
Was going to sell it but I don't see any of these Gumble/Dumble amps for sale on kijiji so I dont know what its worth.
Once I get an asking price and with the tube thing being so wonky, I'll probably have to drop at least 50 bucks.

One thing for sure, I have plenty of confidence when it comes to fixing amps now.
Its not perfect yet but I think I have the hang of it.

Anyone have an amp to fix?
G.


----------



## High/Deaf

Analogman said:


> If your amp is Cathode bias then it's as easy as changing a light bulb (except gently wiggle and pull instead of unscrewing). Make sure you unplug your amp first and the tubes/amp is cold. When you look at the pins on the tube there will be a couple missing, the socket will look the same, just line them up and you're good to go.
> 
> If your amp is fixed bias (I think all fender amps for sure) then it will require a bias when changing power tubes, I'd take to a tech in that case.
> 
> I'm not sure which type of amp you have but you should be able to find out on the interweb


True with cathode biased, but fixed biased amps don't necessarily have to be rebiased with a tube change. If you buy tubes that are the correct bias range for the amp, biasing is more fine tuning than an actually 'have to do' thing. Some fixed bias amps don't even have the ability to adjust the bias without a box of resistors and a soldering iron. People certainly aren't doing that every time they swap power tubes.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> True with cathode biased, but fixed biased amps don't necessarily have to be rebiased with a tube change. If you buy tubes that are the correct bias range for the amp, biasing is more fine tuning than an actually 'have to do' thing. Some fixed bias amps don't even have the ability to adjust the bias without a box of resistors and a soldering iron. People certainly aren't doing that every time they swap power tubes.



Could you pls explain this in "Lola" terms! I feel so stupid but I have'nt a clue as to what your talking about. I need to know this if I am to venture into tube amp land. 

I picture a big explosion watching my house burn to the ground all because of my ignorance.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Could you pls explain this in "Lola" terms! I feel so stupid but I have'nt a clue as to what your talking about. I need to know this if I am to venture into tube amp land.
> 
> I picture a big explosion watching my house burn to the ground all because of my ignorance.


I'll try.

The first thing is: tube replacements aren't likely to cause a fire. They won't even likely hurt the amp. They may hurt the tubes if not done right, but for many years (we call this pre-transistors) people changed tubes and hardly anyone became homeless because of it.

Cathode bias amps (like an AC30) basically will allow any tubes of the correct type. The tubes kind of self bias because of the arrangement of the circuit.

Fixed bias amps (like a Deluxe Reverb or a Mesa Mk V) have a resistor network that provides a bias voltage for the tube. Tubes are variable enough that some tubes will conduct more or less current at that voltage than others. So some amps, like that Deluxe Reverb, have an adjustable resistor (pot) that you can fine tune that resistor network / voltage to work with nearly any tube of the correct type. 

But tubes can be measured to know how much current conduction they will allow for a certain bias voltage. Fixed bias amps, like that Mesa, do not have an adjustable resistor to set the bias so you need to buy tubes that are pre-tested to make sure they work correctly with that bias voltage. You can't just use any tube with them unless you are willing to remove and replace resistors in the amp. If you go to a place like the tubestore, you can order tubes with the correct bias conductance for a specific amp. You just tell them what type of amp you have and they have a table or chart that tells them which range of conductance will work with it. They ship you the correct tubes for your amp and you just plug them in and rock out.

This may not be 100% correct - I'm still learning too and am happy to be corrected and learn more - but I think this is basically the jist of it.

{edited to add} I think fixed bias amps are far more numerous. And some of those amps have bias test points on the back or somewhere accessible that allow just a voltmeter to bias the amp. Amps that don't have those will require a special bias jig that plugs in between the tube and the amp and allows bias currents and voltages to be measured so bias can be adjusted. So it can go from easy to complicated just based on different amps.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> I'll try.
> 
> The first thing is: tube replacements aren't likely to cause a fire. They won't even likely hurt the amp. They may hurt the tubes if not done right, but for many years (we call this pre-transistors) people changed tubes and hardly anyone became homeless because of it.
> 
> Cathode bias amps (like an AC30) basically will allow any tubes of the correct type. The tubes kind of self bias because of the arrangement of the circuit.
> 
> Fixed bias amps (like a Deluxe Reverb or a Mesa Mk V) have a resistor network that provides a bias voltage for the tube. Tubes are variable enough that some tubes will conduct more or less current at that voltage than others. So some amps, like that Deluxe Reverb, have an adjustable resistor (pot) that you can fine tune that resistor network / voltage to work with nearly any tube of the correct type.
> 
> But tubes can be measured to know how much current conduction they will allow for a certain bias voltage. Fixed bias amps, like that Mesa, do not have an adjustable resistor to set the bias so you need to buy tubes that are pre-tested to make sure they work correctly with that bias voltage. You can't just use any tube with them unless you are willing to remove and replace resistors in the amp. If you go to a place like the tubestore, you can order tubes with the correct bias conductance for a specific amp. You just tell them what type of amp you have and they have a table or chart that tells them which range of conductance will work with it. They ship you the correct tubes for your amp and you just plug them in and rock out.
> 
> This may not be 100% correct - I'm still learning too and am happy to be corrected and learn more - but I think this is basically the jist of it.
> 
> {edited to add} I think fixed bias amps are far more numerous. And some of those amps have bias test points on the back or somewhere accessible that allow just a voltmeter to bias the amp. Amps that don't have those will require a special bias jig that plugs in between the tube and the amp and allows bias currents and voltages to be measured so bias can be adjusted. So it can go from easy to complicated just based on different amps.


That is amazing and it did increase my knowledge! Thank you so much HD! Hugs and kisses in helping me to understand this! 

I am reading this on my lunch break at work but am going to go home and dissect this every which way I can. Some new terminology for me to internalize! You are awesome!


----------



## Dorian2

Hope I didn't scare you with my quip on Capacitors there Lola. Just an awareness thing.


----------



## greco

Dorian2 said:


> Hope I didn't scare you with my quip on Capacitors there Lola. Just an awareness thing.





Dorian2 said:


> *Also to note is the safety factor with regard to the capacitors* and electricity characteristics in tube amplifiers. Pay attention to detail on those matters.


This is the first thing EVERYONE should learn, as it applies to when the amp is turned off/unplugged!!


----------



## greco

High/Deaf said:


> I'll try.........


Excellent explanation! 



High/Deaf said:


> ...people changed tubes and *hardly anyone* *became homeless* because of it.


That is a stat/fact that I must remember. (j/k you!)


----------



## High/Deaf

greco said:


> This is the first thing EVERYONE should learn, as it applies to when the amp is turned off/unplugged!!


Very good point, and worth reiterating on a regular basis. I doubt Lola has intentions of digging around inside an amp at this point - I wouldn't if I were her. But again, worth stressing over and over again.


I will say, though, that I think many people take this to extremes (ah, the internet, the bastion of extremism). The amps I've worked on recently (probably 5 or 6 different amps) all discharged within 3 or 4 minutes, and really closer to less than a minute, if I recall correctly (maybe I got jolted and don't?). 

Some people seem to think you need to be careful for a day or two, even a week after unplugging them! I don't have vintage amps and it may be a bigger issue with them (long charge hold times), but I find circuitry is now designed to drain off cap voltage fairly quickly. Still better to be safe than dead. Especially if you don't know what to look at or how to look at it.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> Very good point, and worth reiterating on a regular basis. I doubt Lola has intentions of digging around inside an amp at this point -


Oh but I do! My intent down the road is to be self sufficient! Being very independent is what I strive for in everything I do!


----------



## Lola

So, I met Adcandour today at L&M. Thanks for me there and pointing me in the right direction Adcandour. 

Can't thank him enough for saving me a shit load of $. We played the Marshall DSL 40 c and then he went out and found a Fender Bass Breaker(just a 7 w tube). The Marshall sounded good but just too trebly for my tastes! Then we plugged in the Bass breaker and that was it for me! It captures the beautiful tones that I want! It plays the classic rock tones that are associated with my guitar heroes and the blues are just beautiful! 

This is what I want! However, I am sitting on this decision for a little while!


----------



## Guest

A big thumbs up for Chucky!
I'm sure that the Bass breaker's a worthwhile amp for the tones that you want,
however, I'm not sure if 7 watts will be able to stand out at a jam.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> So, I met Adcandour today at L&M. Thanks for me there and pointing me in the right direction Adcandour.


See! I have been trying to tell everyone for a long time now... @adcandour is s gentleman, musician, foodie, businessman and a scholar (for starters).


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> A big thumbs up for Chucky!
> I'm sure that the Bass breaker's a worthwhile amp for the tones that you want,
> however, I'm not sure if 7 watts will be able to stand out at a jam.


I honestly think it was loud enough for a RW jam! 

I am sure Adcandour will chime in soon! 

Btw this amp is only $599. Maybe I will look at the 15 W. Don't know if I really need it though. 

You should of heard Adcandour play! He was ripping off some great riffs. 

I am gonna check out the 15 w right now.


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> I honestly think it was loud enough for a RW jam!
> 
> I am sure Adcandour will chime in soon!
> 
> Btw this amp is only $599. Maybe I will look at the 15 W. Don't know if I really need it though.
> 
> You should of heard Adcandour play! He was ripping off some great riffs.
> 
> I am gonna check out the 15 w right now.


As far as I know Bassbreakers do sound differently between different models of wattages.
so make sure you try the one you intend to buy


----------



## Adcandour

Like I told Lola...My mission was accomplished. I steered her clear of the DSL. I don't care what anyone says that amp isn't for people who can play guitar. 

I was disappointed by the selection there, and I was really hoping to play a Katana, but I've always been a fan of the Bass Breaker. That amp sounds great with or without varying your picking dynamics, so it can grow with the player.

I mentioned the louder BBs, because they can switch down to 7 watts (iirc). I think it would be more suited for RW (if that is the intent).


----------



## Adcandour

greco said:


> See! I have been trying to tell everyone for a long time now... @adcandour is s gentleman, musician, foodie, businessman and a scholar (for starters).


Yeah, but you always forget the good ones like 'pervert' and 'bastard'...


----------



## Lola

If I bought the 7 w one and needed it for a gig down the road couldn't I mic it?

Btw the 15 w is $8 and change.

I think the 7 w is plenty for what I need but I am going to L&M to check the 15 tomorrow!

If I trade in my stuff to L&M they will give 80% if what it's worth now. I have 2 $100 gift cards as well! 

Will report in tomorrow! I really, really like this amp. 

Another bug in my ear. Adcandour played a Godin with P90's and I am thinking maybe of switching my humbucker. I did like the difference in sound!


----------



## Lola

Have to do something very soon! I just sat down to play and the speaker in the Marshall is crackling. I have checked everything there is to check and it's still doing it! Damn it!


----------



## Analogman

Lola said:


> If I bought the 7 w one and needed it for a gig down the road couldn't I mic it?
> 
> Btw the 15 w is $8 and change.
> 
> I think the 7 w is plenty for what I need but I am going to L&M to check the 15 tomorrow!
> 
> If I trade in my stuff to L&M they will give 80% if what it's worth now. I have 2 $100 gift cards as well!
> 
> Will report in tomorrow! I really, really like this amp.
> 
> Another bug in my ear. Adcandour played a Godin with P90's and I am thinking maybe of switching my humbucker. I did like the difference in sound!



Although you could probably get away with mic'n the 7w, IMO I would go for the 15w but I prefer to get my stage volume mostly from my amp and then top it up through the monitors.


----------



## Budda

@Lola Chuck just gets great tones, watch out .

re: wattage, IMO always go for the higher wattage. If you want that pushed sound, there's ways to get it. If you want more headroom, all of a sudden you're buying another amp. The first time I met up with him he was pulling EVH tones with said P90 in the bridge of a guitar and I was pretty damn impressed. He may be on to something. Just make sure you can handle the hum, or that you have the $$ for the (Lollar?) noiseless P90.


----------



## Lola

On my way to check the BassBreaker 15w. 

This is really an amazing amp!


----------



## Lola

Update: went to L&M and checked the 15 w BassBreaker and it's really loud and that's with the gain at 12 o'clock. It's crazy loud! I can dial it back to 7w if I want!

Which one do I get? Idk

The difference in $'s is $300 approx.


----------



## Guest

Personally, I'd go for 15w+. That's me though.
Consider renting it while you research other options?
You can put the rental fee's towards the purchase if you choose it in the end.
For the price that they go for, there are many different amps to choose from.
Especially used.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Personally, I'd go for 15w+. That's me though.
> Consider renting it while you research other options?
> You can put the rental fee's towards the purchase if you choose it in the end.
> For the price that they go for, there are many different amps to choose from.
> Especially used.


I am looking for a used one but they're very rare.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I am looking for a used one but they're very rare.


There are a few on kijiji. The lowest at $579 in St Catherines.
Kijiji Canada

I have this '09 Fender Hotrod Deluxe that I recently picked up that I'm not sure about keeping.
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/nad-09-fender-hotrod-deluxe.164729/
You can check the specs on L&M's site.
Fender Musical Instruments - Hot Rod Deluxe III


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> Update: went to L&M and checked the 15 w BassBreaker and it's really loud and that's with the gain at 12 o'clock. It's crazy loud! I can dial it back to 7w if I want!
> 
> Which one do I get? Idk
> 
> The difference in $'s is $300 approx.


I'd go with the 15 watt model if you are jamming with it. I have jammed with 5 watt amps on occasion, but they need to be a bit to gritty at those volumes. 

All of the amps that I use (Clark Beaumont, Princeton Reverb and Tex Bernie) are less than 20 watts and I find that there is plenty of power for most situations. If you need a pristine clean sound at jamming volumes, you'll need something more powerful, but based on my understanding of your musical tastes, the 15 watt will be fine.

As for pedals, I'm currently using two dual dirt pedals: 1) JHS Calhoun, which as a nice tonebenderish fuzz and a low gain distortion 2) Made by Mike Dreambox, which has a MXR Distortion II clone for a heavier distortion tone and a Big Muff v4/5 IC clone on the other side which is great for the saturated leads. On a lot of tunes, I just use amp distortion, especially with the Clark Beaumont.

I also use a Son of Kong pedal for parametric filter effects (mostly a cocked wah sound) and boost when needed. A Jacques Prisoner delay and some sort of modulation pedal rounds things out.


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> Update: went to L&M and checked the 15 w BassBreaker and it's really loud and that's with the gain at 12 o'clock. It's crazy loud! I can dial it back to 7w if I want!
> 
> Which one do I get? Idk
> 
> The difference in $'s is $300 approx.


Did you check out how it sounded when you turned it back down?


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Did you check out how it sounded when you turned it back down?


No! I didn't. How stupid of me.


----------



## Lola

Ok another pick! Love this amp too but any decision I make, I will sit on it for a bit to make sure I am buying the amp that floats my boat. This has a gorgeous tone dynamic. 

Like Budda says, "buy nice or pay the price"


----------



## High/Deaf

Another vote for at least 15 watts (whatever brand you go with). There's some places, with a drummer, where a 5 watter's gonna struggle. I think 15 will be more betterer, in the long run.


----------



## Dorian2

Yeah, a Fender 15W is pretty loud. I have the BJ which is 15W and it sounds much bigger than it is. Get the bigger one because if you do play live somewhere, room size will vary. As will Mic setups to the house.....if they have one that is.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah, a Fender 15W is pretty loud. I have the BJ which is 15W and it sounds much bigger than it is. Get the bigger one because if you do play live somewhere, room size will vary. As will Mic setups to the house.....if they have one that is.


I have made my decision about the BassBreaker. I am getting the 15w if I choose to go that way! I am checking out a few other options before I make my up my mind. When I choose I will sit on for while just to make sure that my decision is not a rash one.

I am already leaning heavily towards the BassBreaker! It has everything that I could ever want and be totally happy with it forever.

It's stupid loud though but I have the ability to dial it right back to 7w. That is an awesome option.

I also need to check out the Schaffer storm pedal with it! That will dial up the BassBreaker a notch ir two! I am so undecided about keeping my current pedals as well. Decisions, decisions. 

*Any opinions on the the Egnater Rebel 30? *It is s little more expensive but like I said, my choice will end up being a lifer with me!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> ....but like I said, *my choice will end up being a lifer with me!*


Are you taking any bets on this statement?


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Are you taking any bets on this statement?


Do you like to gamble?

That is part of my mission was to buy an amp that will be with me forever. I want 2 more guitars and either the Schaffer replica or the Storm! This is getting very expensive. I need to save for the RnR Fantasy camp as well. Meanwhile I have to listen to the other half about how much money I am spending! (nag, nag, nag) 

I was actually looking for a second job so I could afford to buy all these acquisitions. I thought about it. Working 7 days a week was going to burn me out! I took the bull by the horns and asked for a raise last week and got it. Not much mind you but enough for me to buy the stuff I want and need.


----------



## Lola

Feedback on the Egnater rebel?


----------



## Guest

I've never tried them myself. This may be useful.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I've never tried them myself. This may be useful.


This a problem now! 

After watching this video I love this amp even more! I need to find one an play it in person! I think Yorkville sound in TO has these in stock.


----------



## bigboki

When I was looking for amp couple of years ago, Egnaters were 
1. praised for sound and functionality
2. very heavily panned for reliability and really bad manufacturing 

If you buy from L&M and use their service plan 2. should not be an issue, but...
you can check


----------



## Budda

I know two people who have had egnaters and they both sounded good. Not sure about reliability as they werent heavily used (compared to a lot of gigs and transit).

The fender will probably be easier to re-sell.

As for "lifer", tastes change.


----------



## sulphur

I have a 20 watt Rebel from when they first came out and had issues with it early on.
I wouldn't recommend Egnater offshore units.


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> I have a 20 watt Rebel from when they first came out and had issues with it early on.
> I wouldn't recommend Egnater offshore units.


Thx for the heads up! The sound is amazing though, no doubt about that!


----------



## Dorian2

Yeah....I'd pay pretty close attention to performance and reliability Lola. Nothing more frustrating than having to get your tube amp fixed with little to fall back on. You seem to be the type of person to research the f*** out of things anyways, so just be sure to ask the right questions to the right people. Even store employee's or the amp tech can fill you in on details of how many amps they get in for service. L&M seems to be pretty good for that in my experience as they don't get commission on sales anyways. This forum of course is the most honest place to get a real life impression of the good, bad and ugly.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah....I'd pay pretty close attention to performance and reliability Lola. Nothing more frustrating than having to get your tube amp fixed with little to fall back on. You seem to be the type of person to research the f*** out of things anyways, so just be sure to ask the right questions to the right people.


I know how hard everyone works to make money! I don't want a costly mistake on my hands. It's very important for me to be an educated consumer.

I want to take my pedals and try them with it! If that doesn't impress me I will try the Schaffer storm pedal with it! I think I am going to be a "regular" at my local L&M. They are honestly a great bunch to deal with! I got a young employee who walked into the sound room and if you think I have passion bubbling out of me this guy was over the top talking about his music and his guitars! The adrenaline in the room was at max levels between myself and him! We had a really great conversation. It's people like this who will keep me coming back as a customer.


----------



## Budda

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah....I'd pay pretty close attention to performance and reliability Lola. Nothing more frustrating than having to get your tube amp fixed with little to fall back on. You seem to be the type of person to research the f*** out of things anyways, so just be sure to ask the right questions to the right people. Even store employee's or the amp tech can fill you in on details of how many amps they get in for service. L&M seems to be pretty good for that in my experience as they don't get commission on sales anyways. This forum of course is the most honest place to get a real life impression of the good, bad and ugly.


If you get a used piece of gear with the extended warranty, it can come in very handy.

Our last bass player bought a used Ampeg SVT Classic (Yeah, the 6x 6550 one) from his local L&M. Within a month the amp started acting up, and since he had warranty coverage they completely retubed his amp. It's unfortunate that he needed to bring it in, but it's awesome that he got a free retube haha. I think I've had to use my warranties once or twice since touring.

Re: good staff at L&M, I'm fortunate that when my preferred store closed, the staff I knew there went to L&M. I usually end up spending at least two hours noodling on some guitar through a twin if they're working.

Lola, I'm quite sure you will get an amp you will be happy with. If more people had your diligence and patience they would probably be more satisfied with their gear!


----------



## Lola

i have been looking for used on their site but can't find one 15 w. I found I think two 7w amps. 

If I can't find used I have no problem buying brand new! I will just put some overtime in with my new found raise and everything should be golden! Who knows how many gift cards I will get for my upcoming birthday!


----------



## Budda

You can also ask if theres one out on rental that will be a reduced price when it comes back.


----------



## Analogman

Ask an employee to check the database for a used one, I've acquired a lot of gear that way. They have a lot more used gear than what's on the website.


----------



## Lola

Analogman said:


> Ask an employee to check the database for a used one, I've acquired a lot of gear that way. They have a lot more used gear than what's on the website.


Awesome! I will. Great tip! Thx Budda.

Sorry Analogman! *Thank you! *


----------



## Guest

Oops. A little slip there thanking the wrong quote, eh!?
Kinda like when a man calls his woman by a different name.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Kinda like when a man calls his woman by a different name.
> View attachment 124801


No one's ever done that ....................






...................... and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Dorian2

I actuslly wanna try that with my wife for some shits and giggles. Wonder what she'd say....


----------



## Hamstrung

jdto said:


> What did @Hamstrung have? I know he was rocking an ES-335, which always sound glorious. A Marshall amp? I didn't check it out. He can certainly play up a storm, too, which always helps


Thanks for the kind words! I was using a Blues Jr at the jam running basically clean with my pedal board of mini pedals. I think I was leaning on the Tone City Golden Plexi for most of my distorted tones. I have some Mooer pedals for effects.


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I was using a Blues Jr at the jam running basically clean with my pedal board of mini pedals. I think I was leaning on the Tone City Golden Plexi for most of my distorted tones. I have some Mooer pedals for effects.


I absolutely was blown away by your tone! 
Are you still taking lessons? I am really debating about taking lessons again. 

I am going to see if L&M carries this pedal. 

I am taking my pedal board with me today to check it out with the BassBreaker 15 w. 

I am going to borrow a Schaffer storm pedal and will do the same.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> I actuslly wanna try that with my wife for some shits and giggles. Wonder what she'd say....


I certainly couldn't and wouldn't with my other half! I could see him becoming very angry even after 34 years of marriage!


----------



## Dorian2

Don't worry Lola, some things are said that are never done. I would only think about it.


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> I absolutely was blown away by your tone!
> Are you still taking lessons? I am really debating about taking lessons again.
> 
> I am going to see if L&M carries this pedal.
> 
> I am taking my pedal board with me today to check it out with the BassBreaker 15 w.
> 
> I am going to borrow a Schaffer storm pedal and will do the same.


Again, thanks for the kind words. I got the pedal from an eBay seller who lives in Brantford. The pedal was around $100 and shipping isn't bad since it's in Canada. Of course I can't recall his online store's name but if you search Tone City in Canada it's very likely him. 
BTW, I am still taking lessons. Always more to learn!


----------



## Budda

Was it scott at axe and ye shall receive?


----------



## Hamstrung

Budda said:


> Was it scott at axe and ye shall receive?


No. I'm pretty sure it wasn't. This guy has a house that's like a habitrail of narrow paths for all the gear and pedals he has in there. He's primarily an eBay dealer but I went to pick up since it's relatively close.


----------



## Budda

To be fair that sounds like how he desribes his house haha.


----------



## Analogman

Lola said:


> I absolutely was blown away by your tone!
> Are you still taking lessons? I am really debating about taking lessons again.
> 
> I am going to see if L&M carries this pedal.
> 
> I am taking my pedal board with me today to check it out with the BassBreaker 15 w.
> 
> I am going to borrow a Schaffer storm pedal and will do the same.


I just came across a Golden Plexi while surfing on Kijiji in NS


----------



## Lola

Can anyone give me some more options as in amps to check out?

I really liked Hamstrungs sound at RW so the Blues Junior is next on my list to check out.

Any suggestions or feedback on the above amp?

I was also thinking of looking at a Mesa Boogie. But that's getting into some really serious $.
My budget I figured out finally is around $900. I should have a quite a few choices. I will be dealing with L&M inclusively because I have gift cards and I want to apply my trade in $ from my Zoom H2N, my Marshall amp am maybe some pedals to help defray the cost of something brand new. 

My husband is finally on board with all this. He's actually doing research on some amps for me. WTF!! The world works in mysterious ways. Bless his heart! 

I think in all seriousness I want to start a tribute band so you know exactly the sound I am after! This idea has been swimming in my head for a while now!


----------



## Analogman

Mesa Electradyne (discontinued but you should be able to find a used one at the upper end of your budget)
Mesa Trans Atlantic (not sure if they're still in production?)
Traynor YBA-Mod 1 (used I think they're below $500?)
Marshall Class 5 (only 5 watts but will keep up with a band, you may struggle if you play lead though?)
Fender Bassman (great with a Marshall in a box pedal, maybe in budget used?)
Fender Bassbreaker
Fender 68 Custom Deluxe Reverb (the Bassman side sounds great, again you'd want pedals, maybe in budget used?)
Fender Blues Junior (I've heard some great tones with the right pedals)
Ceriatone? (Not sure the price range used?)

This is just off the top of my head, I'm sure there are tonnes more!


----------



## Lola

Analogman said:


> Mesa Electradyne (discontinued but you should be able to find a used one at the upper end of your budget)
> Mesa Trans Atlantic (not sure if they're still in production?)
> Traynor YBA-Mod 1 (used I think they're below $500?)
> Marshall Class 5 (only 5 watts but will keep up with a band, you may struggle if you play lead though?)
> Fender Bassman (great with a Marshall in a box pedal, maybe in budget used?)
> Fender Bassbreaker
> Fender 68 Custom Deluxe Reverb (the Bassman side sounds great, again you'd want pedals, maybe in budget used?)
> Fender Blues Junior (I've heard some great tones with the right pedals)
> Ceriatone? (Not sure the price range used?)
> 
> This is just off the top of my head, I'm sure there are tonnes more!


What do I do if I want to *not *use pedals all together? Some of the above are reliant on a pedal or two!

I want an amp that sounds amazing *by itself *and not have to bring in a pedal or two to make it sound the way I want it to!


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> What do I do if I want to *not *use pedals all together? Some of the above are reliant on a pedal or two!
> 
> I want an amp that sounds amazing *by itself *and not have to bring in a pedal or two to make it sound the way I want it to!


I am off to L&M to listen to the 7 and 15w BassBreaker side by side. I want too see what the sound quality difference is. If there is any unique characteristics pertaining to one and maybe not the other. 

I could turn looking for the holy grail into a full time job. I wish


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I am off to L&M to listen to the 7 and 15w BassBreaker side by side.


While you're there, check out the Hodrod Deluxe and see what you think.
I may be selling mine (at below kijiji pricing).


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> I want an amp that sounds amazing *by itself ....*


That (i.e., tone(s)/sound) is so extremely subjective and something that only you will be able to decide for yourself. 

For example, the tone(s) that I pursue and love by playing directly in a Roland JC amp (without pedals) would likely make you cringe...LOL


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> That (i.e., tone(s)/sound) is so extremely subjective and something that only you will be able to decide for yourself.
> 
> For example, the tone(s) that I pursue and love by playing directly in a Roland JC amp (without pedals) would likely make you cringe...LOL


Why would it make me cringe? Too loud, not the sound I am looking for?


----------



## vadsy

What about the Orange Rocker 15 and OR15?
The Mesa Mark 1 reissue is pretty nice and within budget. I second the Transatlantic 15 and 30, they're pretty great sounding. 
The Hot Rod Deluxe is also a good budget choice with plenty of tones and volume for you. They can be had for 300 bucks on a good day.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> While you're there, check out the Hodrod Deluxe and see what you think.
> I may be selling mine (at below kijiji pricing).


Why are you getting rid of this one?


----------



## Budda

Having heard the mesa TA-30, I think you'd like it. That being said I also heard it with a very nice pedalboard, but as I recall the amp itself sounded great too.

I used to hate putting pedals out front of amps to get my dirty tones, and now that has literally been the last two+ years of my life as a guitarist haha. IMO do what makes logical sense to get the sound you want. If I was playing heavier music I wouldn't need a drive pedal because I'd have a 6534+ and I'd be set. I could also skip the dirt pedal if I had an amp dedicated to cleans (like my bandmate now does). Until then, my JCM800 is my clean platform.

With $900 you can get many an amp.


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> I am off to L&M to listen to the 7 and 15w BassBreaker side by side. I want too see what the sound quality difference is. If there is any unique characteristics pertaining to one and maybe not the other.
> 
> I could turn looking for the holy grail into a full time job. I wish


Check also Traynors while you are there.


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> Check also Traynors while you are there.


I will next time! I only have 1 1/2 hrs and I have some other commitments right after!


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> I will next time! I only have 1 1/2 hrs and I have some other commitments right after!


Great! Enjoy your limited time though.

Here is the article about changing tube amps from sweetwater. Their articles are typically quite good one.
https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/r...um=email&utm_campaign=20170930-insync-non-aes

enjoy


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> The Hot Rod Deluxe is also a good budget choice with plenty of tones and volume for you.
> They can be had for 300 bucks on a good day.


Checking kijiji, reverb, flea bay etc, I haven't seen anything under $500.


Lola said:


> Why are you getting rid of this one?


I really enjoy my Ironhorse. I don't need two tuber's.
I bought it as a package deal with a Tele. The seller wouldn't budge on price otherwise.
However, I did a couple of tube swaps to make it sound better.
So, it may not go .. yet. I have to find an opportunity to jam with it to know for sure though.
My offer to you is sincere though.


bigboki said:


> Check also Traynors while you are there.


I love my Ironhorse.
I also enjoyed the 25 watt SS Quarterhorse I used to own too.
Small, compact.


----------



## Guitar101

Don't forget Yorkville month is coming. That means *12-month 0% interest financing* on Yorkville manufactured or distributed products purchased in the month of October, including Yorkville Sound, Gibson, Epiphone,Kramer, Traynor, Apex Electronics, ART, Hughes & Kettner, Gallien-Krueger, Line 6, GoPro, Stanton, KRK, Mapex, Orion Effects & Lighting, Cerwin-Vega. Also: *SATURDAY, OCTOBER 21, 2017 - HALF PRICE RENTAL DAY*



October is Yorkville Month! / Octobre est le mois Yorkville! - Long & McQuade Musical Instruments


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Checking kijiji, reverb, flea bay etc, I haven't seen anything under $500.
> 
> I really enjoy my Ironhorse. I don't need two tuber's.
> I bought it as a package deal with a Tele. The seller wouldn't budge on price otherwise.
> However, I did a couple of tube swaps to make it sound better.
> So, it may not go .. yet. I have to find an opportunity to jam with it to know for sure though.
> My offer to you is sincere though.
> 
> I love my Ironhorse.
> I also enjoyed the 25 watt SS Quarterhorse I used to own too.
> Small, compact.
> 
> View attachment 126441


You are nothing but one of the most sincere and kindest human beings that I have had the pleasure of meeting! 

And I just aint blowing smoke up your hinny either. 
You have been an amazing supporter of all my guitar wants and needs! You always make the time to answer my questions!


----------



## Lola

Update: I tried both the 7w and 15w BassBreaker and they are not the same! Other then the difference in loudness there is something different! I can't quite put my finger on it though! I got one of the salesman to come and give it a listen to see if could hear the something different about the tonebetwerm the two and he couldn't differentiate between them. I am in a quandary. I played each for about 30 mins, fooled around with the preamps but I am wracking my brain.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> However, I did a couple of tube swaps to make it sound better.
> So, it may not go .. yet. I have to find an opportunity to jam with it to know for sure though.


Did you do the preamp tube experiment?
Did you get any more clean volume?
Any comments re: your conclusions so far (at "non-jamming" volumes) ?
I'll be very interested to see what you think after you have jammed with it.


----------



## Lola

Hughes and Kettner amps? 

Any feedback on these! I have never heard any of these amps?


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Hughes and Kettner amps?
> 
> Any feedback on these! I have never heard any of these amps?


That is one behind @Hamstrung 's right knee...I have heard him play through it at many of his Groove Robber gigs.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Checking kijiji, reverb, flea bay etc, I haven't seen anything under $500.


More than once I've seen them listed locally for 400, I paid 300 for my last one. Im not saying you couldnt get much more for yours, Lola's budget is 900, start with that.


----------



## luker0

Lola said:


> Update: I tried both the 7w and 15w BassBreaker and they are not the same! Other then the difference in loudness there is something different! I can't quite put my finger on it though! I got one of the salesman to come and give it a listen to see if could hear the something different about the tonebetwerm the two and he couldn't differentiate between them. I am in a quandary. I played each for about 30 mins, fooled around with the preamps but I am wracking my brain.


The 7 and 15 are very different to my ears as well. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> Did you do the preamp tube experiment?
> Did you get any more clean volume?
> Any comments re: your conclusions so far (at "non-jamming" volumes) ?
> I'll be very interested to see what you think after you have jammed with it.


Pre-amp section. Yes.
I'll e-mail you my findings and post them here as well after doing another test tomorrow.
A jam setting is what will definitely tell me how well these changes make a difference (besides a speaker swap).


greco said:


> That is one behind @Hamstrung 's right knee...I have heard him play through it at many of his Groove Robber gigs.


He's also brought out his HK to a couple of RW Jams too. 
I think it's an awesome amp. 
Almost got one myself.


vadsy said:


> More than once I've seen them listed locally for 400, I paid 300 for my last one. Im not saying you couldnt get much more for yours, Lola's budget is 900, start with that.


It seems that out here they hold their value quite well.
At the prices that you quote, it's worth while to grab them.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> You are nothing but one of the most sincere and kindest human beings that I have had the pleasure of meeting!
> 
> And I just aint blowing smoke up your hinny either.
> You have been an amazing supporter of all my guitar wants and needs! You always make the time to answer my questions!


I don't think I have anymore room in my cheeks to blush. lol.
Thanks G.


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> Update: I tried both the 7w and 15w BassBreaker and they are not the same! Other then the difference in loudness there is something different! I can't quite put my finger on it though! I got one of the salesman to come and give it a listen to see if could hear the something different about the tonebetwerm the two and he couldn't differentiate between them. I am in a quandary. I played each for about 30 mins, fooled around with the preamps but I am wracking my brain.


You probably heard the difference in headroom, midrange and the tightness of the low end. The general voicing should still be the same though. Which one did you prefer?


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> You probably heard the difference in headroom, midrange and the tightness of the low end. The general voicing should still be the same though. Which one did you prefer?


Honestly? The 7 w one. It just sounds better. When I play this amp it has the desired tone that I love. I just feel more attached and in love with this one. It's that feeling that you know this is the one you really want and need. You just bond with it instantly. 

I need to play a Blues Junior. Maybe a Hughes and Kettner. I have so many makes that I should experiment with. 

Bigboki and I are going on a field trip in the very near future. Meeting at Bloor St. L&M downtown TO. I really need to see what's available. I don't know why but I am not all that excited to experiment with a
Traynor. Idk!? 

I thought that Cerwin Vega made a guitar amp. They do but only bass amps. SOL on that one. 

Maybe I can even find a Mesa or two at my budget level. I love these amps and I may change my mind once again. 

This is such an uphill mission. Lots of searching and just finding the right amp for me. I just want to go on what the amp sounds like alone and not with pedals. 

I love the challenge of finding the right amp for me. I have also learned so much on this mission. Thank you to everyone that contributed towards expanding my knowledge. Excellent and very comprehensive answers to my conundrums and quandaries. I feel more confident in my abilities to pick something out by myself now. Thank you all, once again. 

And............the mission continues.


----------



## Budda

I still have to meet Bojan for a drink, gotta schedule that in haha.

You can add a Fender Supersonic to your list as well - L&M has a couple for around your budget (one of them local to me). A former bandmate pre tour life had a 60 (I think) and it sounded awesome with anything.

I'm just on the L&M used section seeing what's in your budget


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> I still have to meet Bojan for a drink, gotta schedule that in haha.
> 
> You can add a Fender Supersonic to your list as well - L&M has a couple for around your budget (one of them local to me). A former bandmate pre tour life had a 60 (I think) and it sounded awesome with anything.
> 
> I'm just on the L&M used section seeing what's in your budget


Thanks! I am just doing some research on the Blues Junior and it's comparison to the BassBreaker.





m

They sound very similar to me! I will definitely have to hear them in person.

I am still liking the 7 w BassBreaker the best.

I also checked out the Hughes and Kettner 20 W and I really wasn't impressed. This amp has a feature on it that I really like. There is a light that flashes when the tubes need to be replaced. For me personally that is wonderful!

Btw, how do you know when the tubes need to be changed?


----------



## Budda

It will sound like crap. Muffled, lack of volume, and generally not the amp you fell in love with.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> It will sound like crap. Muffled, lack of volume, and generally not the amp you fell in love with.



What? The H&K one?


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> What? The H&K one?


Ha, sorry no. Dying tubes.


----------



## Lola

Does the frequency of tube replacement depend on the usage of the amp?

I am assuming it does. 

Just need an answer to confirm what I am thinking.


----------



## Analogman

Lola said:


> Does the frequency of tube replacement depend on the usage of the amp?
> 
> I am assuming it does.
> 
> Just need an answer to confirm what I am thinking.


Yes, it also depends on how hard you work the amp. If you crank the power section (master volume) every time you play you'll go through tubes faster.


----------



## Lola

Analogman said:


> Yes, it also depends on how hard you work the amp. If you crank the power section (master volume) every time you play you'll go through tubes faster.


Thank you kindly for this educating answer!

You know me! Every time I get the opportunity to crank it, you know I am going to! 

On the average though, how long do tubes last given regular usage?


----------



## Analogman

Lola said:


> Thank you kindly for this educating answer!
> 
> You know me! Every time I get the opportunity to crank it, you know I am going to!
> 
> On the average though, how long do tubes last given regular usage?


I'm not really sure, I tend to replace tubes before they go and probably depends on the amp. I could probably get more out of them but I change mine every couple years and keep the old ones as spares.


----------



## Lola

Analogman said:


> I'm not really sure, I tend to replace tubes before they go and probably depends on the amp. I could probably get more out of them but I change mine every couple years and keep the old ones as spares.


I didn't know they lasted that long. Thx for the reply.


----------



## bigboki

Budda said:


> I still have to meet Bojan for a drink, gotta schedule that in haha.


YES we definitely need to schedule something soon!



Budda said:


> You can add a Fender Supersonic to your list as well - L&M has a couple for around your budget (one of them local to me). A former bandmate pre tour life had a 60 (I think) and it sounded awesome with anything.
> 
> I'm just on the L&M used section seeing what's in your budget


Yes supersonic I think is great amp. I thought though that they are quite expensive?


----------



## Budda

Used they should be in her budget, especially the 22.


----------



## bigboki

Nice video. I think is very very educative.


----------



## bzrkrage

There’s a deal on an Ironhorse here for $350, is that of interest?
Traynor Ironhorse! | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji



Sent from my other brain.


----------



## High/Deaf

Re: Mesa's?

I think your best bet with that marque would be a TA15 or TA30. The 15 is head only and you'd need a cab - the 30 come's in combo format. I've seen TA15's for $700ish, while 30 combo's can be around $1k. But they have a very good Marshall type sound (middle setting on channel 2) while they also do a great Vox (both settings of channel 1) and Tweed (first setting of channel 2) as a well as a high gain Mesa 'fluid' tone (3rd setting of channel 2). And of course, footswitchable, so you could go from a clean Vox sound to a driving Marshall-ish sound with a stomp. These sound great on their own (don't need no stinkin' pedals) but sadly, are discontinued and only available used now. But both are giggable amps with lots of options (i.e. an amp you can grow in to).

The Electrodyne or Stiletto may get you where you want but they are generally over $1k and big and heavy. Other than that, I don't think any other Mesa will get you into the Marshall-type tones you are after. One of the big complaints of Mesa amps is from owners trying to make them sound like a Marshall - which isn't what they are trying to be, for the most part. Mark/Lonestar/Recto's are great amps - because they have their own thing going on. There's lot of companies out there doing the Marshall thing - even Marshall does it when they're not to busy building fridges or bluetooth speakers. 

+1 for a Traynor YBA1-Mod1. For the price, they are a great Marshall-type amp, although more along the lines of a JTM45 than a JCM800 (at least the way I use it).


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> Update: I tried both the 7w and 15w BassBreaker and they are not the same! Other then the difference in loudness there is something different! I can't quite put my finger on it though! I got one of the salesman to come and give it a listen to see if could hear the something different about the tonebetwerm the two and he couldn't differentiate between them. I am in a quandary. I played each for about 30 mins, fooled around with the preamps but I am wracking my brain.


I also heard that they sound different. Did not try myself.
But from construction point of view 7w is open ended Class A, 15w is push-pull config. So even if the idea was to have the same sound, they almost certainly will sound a little bit different.

When you are comparing one against the other they might sound different. BUT keep in mind, once when you get one, you will hear only that one, and it will sound GOOD 

Fender Bassbreaker 007 combo vs 15 Combo
thread is discussing exactly that difference


----------



## Lola

What is the essential difference between a head and a combo amp other then the built in speaker?


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> What is the essential difference between a head and a combo amp other then the built in speaker?


With a head you can mix pretty much whatever combination of speakers you want, and it's going to be a fair bit lighter (55lbs versus 85lbs as random numbers). With a combo you can still use external speakers but you're usually using the one it came with (or the one you swapped in).


----------



## bigboki

Budda said:


> With a head you can mix pretty much whatever combination of speakers you want, and it's going to be a fair bit lighter (55lbs versus 85lbs as random numbers). With a combo you can still use external speakers but you're usually using the one it came with (or the one you swapped in).


plus the construction of the cab (wooden box) also influence the sound quite a lot


----------



## Budda

bigboki said:


> plus the construction of the cab (wooden box) also influence the sound quite a lot


Yup, cab (and combo) dimensions affect the sound.

Throwing a wrench in - someone has an egnater rebel 20 and matching 112 for $580 in toronto.


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> I also heard that they sound different. Did not try myself.
> But from construction point of view 7w is open ended Class A, 15w is push-pull config. So even if the idea was to have the same sound, they almost certainly will sound a little bit different.
> 
> When you are comparing one against the other they might sound different. BUT keep in mind, once when you get one, you will hear only that one, and it will sound GOOD
> 
> Fender Bassbreaker 007 combo vs 15 Combo
> thread is discussing exactly that difference


I read everything in that forum on the 7w BassBreaker. Great reviews. Exactly how I felt when I listened to it,


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Yup, cab (and combo) dimensions affect the sound.
> 
> Throwing a wrench in - someone has an egnater rebel 20 and matching 112 for $580 in toronto.


That's dangling the carrot in front of the horse!


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> That's dangling the carrot in front of the horse!


I saw the ad and immediately thought of you haha.

Egnater Rebel 20 Head and Cab (will sell seperate) | Amps & Pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji

I can deliver this one:

Egnater Rebel 30 amp and cab | Amps & Pedals | London | Kijiji


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> I saw the ad and immediately thought of you haha.
> 
> Egnater Rebel 20 Head and Cab (will sell seperate) | Amps & Pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji
> 
> I can deliver this one:
> 
> Egnater Rebel 30 amp and cab | Amps & Pedals | London | Kijiji


That's really kind of you Budda but I have to stick with L&M because of their trade in options as well as I have 2 $100 gift cards. I need to take advantage of these two things! I would be silly not to! 

Like I said Bigboki and I have a field trip planned. Going to see what we can find at the L&M downtown TO.


----------



## Lola

I think if I can hold out I can afford a used Mesa. I need to make a road trip! 

For a little under or over $1000


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> Nice video. I think is very very educative.


This has bent my thought process again!


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> This has bent my thought process again!


yes that one is good one!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I think if I can hold out I can afford a used Mesa. I need to make a road trip!
> 
> For a little under or over $1000


If you happen to have $650 and it's not gone, this puppy in Scarborough popped up in the 'kijiji alert' thread.
I think that it would make you happy.
Mesa boogie mark 3 combo | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## bigboki

laristotle said:


> If you happen to have $650 and it's not gone, this puppy in Scarborough popped up in the 'kijiji alert' thread.
> I think that it would make you happy.
> Mesa boogie mark 3 combo | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji



if I wasn't setup on amps I would be looking into it for sure...


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> If you happen to have $650 and it's not gone, this puppy in Scarborough popped up in the 'kijiji alert' thread.
> I think that it would make you happy.
> Mesa boogie mark 3 combo | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


The only problem is that it's kijiji!


----------



## bigboki

i think i have found the amp for Lola finally:


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> i think i have found the amp for Lola finally:


You have NO idea how much I loved that amp! If I had a much bigger home studio I would seriously look into this! 

Phil X is just amazing! I have followed him for years! Just a great player and such a great person.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Phil X is just amazing! I have followed him for years!


Maybe a little to close.

Rumour has it, he is seeking a restraining order.


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> You have NO idea how much I loved that amp! If I had a much bigger home studio I would seriously look into this!
> 
> Phil X is just amazing! I have followed him for years! Just a great player and such a great person.


Marshall SL5 and a 412. Give it a whirl.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Marshall SL5 and a 412. Give it a whirl.


I am assuming that Marshall doesn't have anything new that is even close to this? 

How old is this "plexi" model?


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> I am assuming that Marshall doesn't have anything new that is even close to this?
> 
> How old is this "plexi" model?


Take a decent marshall and push the clean and you get that classic rock ac/dc tone. Im sure a DSL (old version) could do it too.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Take a decent marshall and push the clean and you get that classic rock ac/dc tone. Im sure a DSL (old version) could do it too.


Thx Budda


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> Thx Budda


Seriously, find an SL5 and let loose.


----------



## Lola

I think I have decided on which amp I want!

I think I for now will most likely buy the Fender BassBreaker 7w. It's a very wonderful and soulful amp. I know that I will also be able to dial in all the tones I love. But I am still going to sit on the decision for another month! Just to make sure but j the it's a done deal! I am headed over to L&M as soon they open and play the BassBreaker 7w and the 15w again! I am going to take the Storm pedal and my SG with me! 

I love the Mesa's too but I don't need something quite like that *yet*.

If I do play the BassBreaker in public I can always mic it through the PA.

I have done my homework on all the amps I thought I might like but realize that they are not the ones for me. I keep going back to the BassBreaker! When I met Adacandour at L&M he was able to coax some just melt your face tones on it .

I somehow keep on going back to this amp! It just has to be the one! I think about it far too much, listen and and read reviews about it.

I also think I want P90 pickups on my Parker and my SG! They just add another whole dynamic to the sound that I am looking for.

What do I need to do to change them over ? Approx $ figure to do so ? What kind should I get? Is it a mistake to change the DiMarzios? Should I leave well enough alone! Idk.

I wish I could do it myself but I will drop it off at L&M to get this this surgery done! I was blown away by the P90's on JDTO's SG! Ain't no better sound to my ears at least! And when Adcsndour played the Godin with 90's on it, I could clearly hear the difference. 

I was also able to borrow JDTO's Storm pedal! What an amazing pedal! I want this to!

Don't know if I really want to play with pedals any more. There are some really cool pedals that I would love but right now I really can't afford everything. So if I have to chose, my needs are P90's in my Parker and SG, BassBreaker amp and the storm pedal! That's close to between $1100 and $1200 right there or more. 

If I decide I need to change things up down the road then I will. But this is what I want and need for the time being. (Notice I said for the time being)

I think I want to join an ACDC cover band! Or maybe even start one! This all I really want to play everyday, all day long. That would make me extremely happy! I know I will get naysayers but I don't care because it's *my *guitar journey and not there's. This is my motivational tool to become the best player I can be! 

This BassBreaker is able to produce the most amazing ACDC tone and if you add the Storm pedal in the mix then I am set. I know things will change again in the future but these items are the holy grail for me currently. 

I think I have finally arrived at my destination in this part of my journey. 

Amen


----------



## Budda

Do you need p90's in both guitars though?

Its nice to have something with humbuckers.

Seymour duncan phat cats (i think) are humbucker sized p90's so you dont need to do anything fancy.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Do you need p90's in both guitars though?
> 
> Its nice to have something with humbuckers.
> 
> Seymour duncan phat cats (i think) are humbucker sized p90's so you dont need to do anything fancy.


Why not both guitars? 

What are the absolutely best P90's? Money is not an object here! I want the very best and best sounding ones!


----------



## Lola

What is the difference between a humbucker, a P90 and a single coil?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> What are the absolutely best P90's?


I sold my LP DC with Lindy Fralin's. They sounded great to me and the buyer.


Budda said:


> Its nice to have something with humbuckers.


P-Rails with Triple Shot


----------



## High/Deaf

I've got one guitar with P90s. They are a great pickup and have their own thing going on, but in our drummer's practice space that guitar is kind of difficult to contain. Too noisy - due to fluorescent lights and hokey wiring. Even a Strat or Tele isn't as bad, it seems. But some places, it sounds the fushnizzle. Very raw and aggressive.

That said, (WWHDD) I'd probably take a chance a mod your main guitar (Parker) with humbucker P90 replacements. Makes it easy to go back. If you really, really like it over time, then either do the other guitar or, better yet, find an SG with more traditional P90s (like those BB blowouts for $400, that's what I've got - for probably $100 more than a pickup swap may cost into your existing SG). More guitars is just bettererer.

Also, remember that Chuck can make a rusty soup can sound like a '59 breathed on by god hisself. Your mileage may vary, as they say. P90's may be your thing in the long run, but maybe not.


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> I also think I want P90 pickups on my Parker and my SG! They just add another whole dynamic to the sound that I am looking for.


Your Parker is Nitefly in HSS config with the pickguard. I am almost 100% sure (trying to confirm) that Nitefly with the pickguard (like one you have) has swimming pool route, so you can put whatever you want in it:
Nitefly S/S/S pickguard: installation & ordering in the UK

however if you want two P90s you will have to make / buy different pickguard.

Also wiring for it:
http://www.parkerguitars.com/support/manuals/NITEFLY_MANUAL.pdf
http://www.parkerguitars.com/support/manuals/ParkerElectronicsTechnicalBulletin.pdf
but yours is I think:
Redirect Notice

For the SG you can replace humbuckers with hum sized P90s.

For SD Tripleshots:
Darrell recently moded is Epiphone LP with them and are two really great videos:




and even more important:





I will write you separate note regarding amps


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> Why not both guitars?
> 
> What are the absolutely best P90's? Money is not an object here! I want the very best and best sounding ones!


Because you want to have different sounds in two different guitars - thats why you want to have two guitars. (Please keep in mind - this is my way of thinking)


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> I think I have decided on which amp I want!


YEE great!




Lola said:


> I think I for now will most likely buy the Fender BassBreaker 7w. It's a very wonderful and soulful amp. I know that I will also be able to dial in all the tones I love. But I am still going to sit on the decision for another month! Just to make sure but j the it's a done deal! I am headed over to L&M as soon they open and play the BassBreaker 7w and the 15w again! I am going to take the Storm pedal and my SG with me!


you like it, your heart is set on it, try it, buy it, enjoy it, love it. ROCK IT 




Lola said:


> I think I want to join an ACDC cover band! Or maybe even start one! This all I really want to play everyday, all day long. That would make me extremely happy! I know I will get naysayers but I don't care because it's





Lola said:


> *my *guitar journey and not there's. This is my motivational tool to become the best player I can be!



I always wanted to ask you, why aren't you doing exactly that.
Since you love that music so much - do it.


----------



## Dorian2

Glad you found your amp there Lola. I'd still consider a 15W over 7W due to headroom....leaves the option open for cleaner and louder when a PA isn't available. I believe that's already been discussed here though. Congrats.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Glad you found your amp there Lola. I'd still consider a 15W over 7W due to headroom....leaves the option open for cleaner and louder when a PA isn't available. I believe that's already been discussed here though. Congrats.


That's the $300 question! Maybe I will be patient and just work a little more overtime and buy the 15w.

I still am going to wait just one more month and then as I said make my final decision!

I got a bit spooked by two reviews of the 15w. The people who had purchased these had nothing but trouble with them! I will just get the extended warranty package with it! But what a pain to have to deal with.


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> That's the $300 question! Maybe I will be patient and just work a little more overtime and buy the 15w.
> 
> I still am going to wait just one more month and then as I said make my final decision!


She will not get the same sound from 7w and 15w. They are similar, but not the same. And I think 7w stole her heart


----------



## Dorian2

@bigboki mentioned you won't get the same sound, which is totally true (in many cases) with smaller vs bigger. I figure you should go to L&M, talk sweetly to the people working there, maybe flutter your eyelashes (haha j/k), and play through both but get someone to arrange to switch em up for you so you do not know which one you're playing. That can at least take the price part of the process out of the picture, and just leave you with your ears, your hands, and your guitar. That might be a bit difficult though, so try to keep the cost out of your mind as much as possible. If you still feel the 7W amp more, enough said.


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> Your Parker is Nitefly in HSS config with the pickguard. I am almost 100% sure (trying to confirm) that Nitefly with the pickguard (like one you have) has swimming pool route, so you can put whatever you want in it:
> Nitefly S/S/S pickguard: installation & ordering in the UK
> 
> however if you want two P90s you will have to make / buy different pickguard.
> 
> Also wiring for it:
> http://www.parkerguitars.com/support/manuals/NITEFLY_MANUAL.pdf
> http://www.parkerguitars.com/support/manuals/ParkerElectronicsTechnicalBulletin.pdf
> but yours is I think:
> Redirect Notice
> 
> For the SG you can replace humbuckers with hum sized P90s.
> 
> For SD Tripleshots:
> Darrell recently moded is Epiphone LP with them and are two really great videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even more important:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will write you separate note regarding amps


I don't know any of this stuff. Where would you suggest I take it? I think my Parker will be the prime candidate for this! I will leave my SG alone.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> @bigboki mentioned you won't get the same sound, which is totally true (in many cases) with smaller vs bigger. I figure you should go to L&M, talk sweetly to the people working there, maybe flutter your eyelashes (haha j/k), and play through both but get someone to arrange to switch em up for you so you do not know which one you're playing. That can at least take the price part of the process out of the picture, and just leave you with your ears, your hands, and your guitar. That might be a bit difficult though, so try to keep the cost out of your mind as much as possible. If you still feel the 7W amp more, enough said.


Sort of like a blind taste test?

I became fast friends with one of salesmen there. He will help me. What an incredible crazy person he is just like me! We hit it off instantly.


----------



## Guest

I forgot to mention this.
When I've tested amps prior to buying, I had the owner play through 
it while I fiddled with the knobs and stepped back to listen to it.


----------



## Lola

So can someone walk me through this surgical procedure.

What P90's should I get, how much approx($ is not important) and I need a knowledgeable tech to do this! I would be absolutely devastated if anything disastrous should happen to my guitar during this procedure!

JDTO has P90's on his SG and they blew my mind! So snarly, aggressive and in your face. A representation of the stage presence I would love to achieve.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> So can someone walk me through this surgical procedure.


Are you doing the humbucker swap to humbucker sized P90's on your SG?
That is not a huge surgical undertaking. 

I would suggest looking into finding a used set of Seymour Duncan "Phat Cats"


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Are you doing the humbucker swap to humbucker sized P90's on your SG?
> That is not a huge surgical undertaking.
> 
> I would suggest looking into finding a used set of Seymour Duncan "Phat Cats"


Nope. On the Parker. How much are these new? I really don't want used if I can afford it!

I am really worried though about ruining the integrity of my Parker!

I am sitting and really stressing already about this. Just call me crazy This guitar is the love of my life. It's my baby.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Nope. On the Parker. How much are these new? I really don't want used if I can afford it!


A set of Phat Cats new from Cosmo in Toronto would be about $315.00 (taxes included). Used would be around $150.00-$175.00 (my estimate).

Does your Parker have active pickups (PU's) ? (i.e., do you need a 9volt battery for them?)

If your Parker has active PU's, your SG would be s much better choice as the PU swap would be very easy in the SG.


----------



## sulphur

It would be easier to do on the SG, if you don't use that all that often, the swap may get you to do so.
Then you'll have two guitars that you use with different voicings.

With the Parker, you'll have to get another pickguard, which is more cash.
Chances are, you'd have to get one custom made.
Why screw with that guitar if you like and play it the most now?


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> A set of Phat Cats new from Cosmo in Toronto would be about $315.00 (taxes included). Used would be around $150.00-$175.00 (my estimate).
> 
> Does your Parker have active pickups (PU's) ? (i.e., do you need a 9volt battery for them?)
> 
> If your Parker has active PU's, your SG would be s much better choice as the PU swap would be very easy in the SG.


Yes my Parker has a Piezo. I thought about this situation as well and I honestly think that the SG would be a much better candidate for this procedure as well. 

Where would I take this to get this done! In other words, who to trust?


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Where would I take this to get this done! In other words, who to trust?


This is not a difficult thing to do in an SG. I don't know your area...maybe Cosmo would give you a break on the cost of swapping the pickups if you buy a new set from them.


----------



## sulphur

greco said:


> This is not a difficult thing to do in an SG. I don't know your area...maybe Cosmo would give you a break on the cost of swapping the pickups if you buy a new set from them.


Ya, if you buy off the store and ask nicely, they may include the install.


----------



## jdto

@Lola my P90s (and the pickups in my Tele and in my Les Paul before I sold it) are from Vineham, who goes by @copperhead around here. I think he makes fantastic pickups and they are not just bang for buck, they are flat out great. My P90s are the Rabid Dog model and they rock. I agree with the comments here that it’s good to keep a bit of variety. I love my P90s, but I also love the humbuckers in my PRS McCarty 594 and the pickups in my Tele also sound great. All have their own sound and all of them are fun when the mood strikes. P90s tend to be a bit more open and “spongy” in the bass, while humbuckers are a bit tighter-sounding. I love them both.

I have nothing but good things to say about Vineham pickups, made right here in Canada in good old Newfoundland. Craig is great and very helpful with picking the right pickups, too. He makes a humbucker-sized P90 and I’m sure, if you like the sound of mine, that he could put an Alnico 5 magnet in it if you like.

Here’s his website:
http://www.vineham.com

Also, pickup swaps are not as scary or difficult as you might think. I can help you out with that, if you like. I’ve done several now and I’m starting to get to the point that my soldering doesn’t look like a kindergarten glue project.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> @Lola my P90s (and the pickups in my Tele and in my Les Paul before I sold it) are from Vineham, who goes by @copperhead around here. I think he makes fantastic pickups and they are not just bang for buck, they are flat out great. My P90s are the Rabid Dog model and they rock. I agree with the comments here that it’s good to keep a bit of variety. I love my P90s, but I also love the humbuckers in my PRS McCarty 594 and the pickups in my Tele also sound great. All have their own sound and all of them are fun when the mood strikes. P90s tend to be a bit more open and “spongy” in the bass, while humbuckers are a bit tighter-sounding. I love them both.
> 
> I have nothing but good things to say about Vineham pickups, made right here in Canada in good old Newfoundland. Craig is great and very helpful with picking the right pickups, too. He makes a humbucker-sized P90 and I’m sure, if you like the sound of mine, that he could put an Alnico 5 magnet in it if you like.
> 
> Here’s his website:
> http://www.vineham.com
> 
> Also, pickup swaps are not as scary or difficult as you might think. I can help you out with that, if you like. I’ve done several now and I’m starting to get to the point that my soldering doesn’t look like a kindergarten glue project.


So if I buy them you could do the swap out for me! I want the ones that you have on your SG! The sound was so ballsy and I loved the way they made your guitar come to life! 

I will gladly pay you for your time. And I won't take no for an answer!


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> So if I buy them you could do the swap out for me! I want the ones that you have on your SG! The sound was so ballsy and I loved the way they made your guitar come to life!
> 
> I will gladly pay you for your time. And I won't take no for an answer!


Ok. I warn you, my rates are pretty high. I charge my friends $0/hour, so make sure it’s in your budget 

(I do like beer, though )

Anyway, are you doing the amp or the pickups first? I’d do the amp first and see what sounds you get out of it. Your SG is which model? It should do a pretty damn fine job of getting you that classic crunchy tone you want.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Ok. I warn you, my rates are pretty high. I charge my friends $0/hour, so make sure it’s in your budget
> 
> (I do like beer, though )
> 
> Anyway, are you doing the amp or the pickups first? I’d do the amp first and see what sounds you get out of it. Your SG is which model? It should do a pretty damn fine job of getting you that classic crunchy tone you want.


My SG is a 95 standard!. 

I am doing the amp first. The sounds that the Fender BassBreaker can and will produce should be enough to keep me very happy but I really do love the crunch of the P90's. 

Thx JDTO for the offer and I will be sure to keep it mind.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> My SG is a 95 standard!.
> 
> I am doing the amp first. The sounds that the Fender BassBreaker can and will produce should be enough to keep me very happy but I really do love the crunch of the P90's.
> 
> Thx JDTO for the offer and I will be sure to keep it mind.


You’re most welcome. I think it’s a good idea to get the amp and see where things shake out as you get to know it. P90s are pretty cool, but you may not want to mod a guitar that you really like. For that Angus sound, P90s will get close, but they aren’t quite as tight in the bass as an SG bridge humbucker. Either way, I think you’ll be able to get a sound that makes you smile.


----------



## High/Deaf

I've never gone to school on his tone, but I think humbuckers would be the best, no? I've never seen Angus play anything but SG's with double coils. P90's are cool, but I wouldn't think they'd take you closer to the Angus tone than something closer to what Angus actually uses. 

That said, it's still worth having a P90 guitar, for chasing someone else's tone or coming up with your own. I can see how some people base their signature sound on that, while others (like myself) just like the option when that certain attitude is required.


----------



## Lola

Maybe a P90 snd a humbucker combo? Idk


----------



## Lola

So the difference in tone between a single coil, humbucker and P90 is and obviously price is?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Maybe a P90 snd a humbucker combo? Idk


P-Rails with Triple Shot
single and P90 combined as a humbucker which can be switched for individual sounds.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> P-Rails with Triple Shot
> single and P90 combined as a humbucker which can be switched for individual sounds.


What's a girl to do? Too many decisions and too many really nice choices! 

The plan is to get the amp first! I am going to set something up with the awesome sales dude at L&M. Going to get him to switch between playing the 15w& 7w while my back is turned to see if I can discern a difference between the two!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> What's a girl to do? Too many decisions and too many really nice choices!
> 
> The plan is to get the amp first!


As was suggested earlier, get the amp first, play your Parker and SG through it.
You may find that you won't need or want to change pups.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> As was suggested earlier, get the amp first, play your Parker and SG through it.
> You may find that you won't need or want to change pups.


You could be absolutely right! I just plugged my SG in again using the Storm Solo Dallas pedal and no one is home! Got it cranked with the volume at 12 o'clock and the gain at 10 o'clock on the Micro Terror and midway on the pedal! It's just amazing. I have a great almost Angus tone!

Just found out how to use gifs. Lookout!


----------



## sulphur

"ROCK WHAT YA GOT"


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> "ROCK WHAT YA GOT"


Why doesn't our signature show up on my I phone? I just realized when I read your comment that, that was a part of my sig line.


----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> Why doesn't our signature show up on my I phone? I just realized when I read your comment that, that was a part of my sig line.


It still is on my computer.


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> It still is on my computer.


Mine too but it's not on my I phone. Weird!


----------



## jdto

The mobile interface often eliminates clutter to make for a better browsing experience on a smaller screen.


----------



## Lola

My SG has never seen so much loving!

The Schaffer Storm pedal I borrowed from a gracious JDTO really kicks some sweet butt. 
I am really starting to this like this boat anchor a little more each day!

I haven't even taken to playing this guitar for a while. 

To be honest I think I only need this one pedal and my delay. Might get rid of the rest.


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> Btw I want another 2004 older Parker and a Gibson Les Paul Goddess! Ya I need maybe a 3rd part time job.


In case you're still interested... LES PAUL | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> In case you're still interested... LES PAUL | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


Thx. Will give it a look see!


----------



## Lola

I just got enough in gift cards for either amp! I can choose the 7w or the 15 w. Hubby went beyond the call of duty and got me a very generous gift card as well as my boys. I am set now.

Just got to set up the blind hearing test with my fave guy at L&M.

This is exciting!

Going to phone first thing in the morning to set this up asap.

Just doing some more homework on the Fender BassBreaker 7w and 15w


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Just doing some more homework on the Fender BassBreaker 7w and 15w


Ask them if they think the 7 watt will hold up in a jam.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Ask them if they think the 7 watt will hold up in a jam.


I do like the 7w but I can afford to get the 15w now. After hearing the difference between the two in Chappers video I think I will go with the 15w. There will be no problems at any venue playing this baby. So I honestly feel like I will get that one. But I am going on Thursday hopefully to make my decision and then buy it.

The dynamics of the preamp are superb. I can get all the dirt I need or clean depending with the 15 w. I will only need my delay pedal. If I have some dough left over I think I will treat myself to a new delay pedal. I don't think I really need any other pedals with this amp.

I am going for the combo. The 15w has a 12 inch Celestion V top speaker which will never have to be mic'd.

They also have a 15w head available either I need a 1x12 or a 2x12. To go this way though it would cost me more and I really can't wait anymore! The speaker on my Marshall that I am running the micro Orange through is getting worse everytime I play it. Is there any other benefits besides being able to pair it with other speakers that a head has over a combo?

Any suggestions for a killer delay pedal? I don't mind blowing $150-200 on a delay pedal. I want the best I can afford.


----------



## GTmaker

"Any suggestions for a killer delay pedal? I don't mind blowing $150-200 on a delay pedal. I want the best I can afford."

I would take the extra 200 dollars and look for a better amp to play rock on.
Just the idea that you even considered buying a 7 watt amp tells me you are headed in the wrong direction.
BUT if you intend to have a bedroom practice amp, then most small amps will do just fine.
G.


----------



## bzrkrage

Also Lola, the L&M Black Friday sale is the 24th. May want to ask if they have anything Bassbreaker, or ask them to look at used 15w across their site, see if anyone has a good S/H deal going.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTmaker

double post....sorry about that


----------



## Lola

GTmaker said:


> "Any suggestions for a killer delay pedal? I don't mind blowing $150-200 on a delay pedal. I want the best I can afford."
> 
> I would take the extra 200 dollars and look for a better amp to play rock on.
> Just the idea that you even considered buying a 7 watt amp tells me you are headed in the wrong direction.
> BUT if you intend to have a bedroom practice amp, then most small amps will do just fine.
> G.


I am buying the 15w. That's more then enough for bedroom rocking and small to medium sized venues. 

We all have budgets.


----------



## GTmaker

Lola said:


> I am buying the 15w. That's more then enough for bedroom rocking and small to medium sized venues.
> We all have budgets.


If thats the best you can do for that kind of money, then more power to you...
G.
Fender Musical Instruments - Bassbreaker 15W 1x12 Tube Combo Amp


----------



## Lola

GTmaker said:


> If thats the best you can do for that kind of money, then more power to you...
> G.
> Fender Musical Instruments - Bassbreaker 15W 1x12 Tube Combo Amp


So what else would you suggest for approx $900?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> So what else would you suggest for approx $900?


A coupla' weeks back, I tried the Boss Katana 100w combo (32 lbs) with the Roland GA-FC footboard.
It impressed me. It's solid state, but, you wouldn't know it to hear it.
Adjustable from 100/50/o.5 watts.
Shitload of authentic Boss pedals (to my ears) programed into it.
When I'm not too busy, I plan to buy one of these.
Total price, $610 pre-tax.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> A coupla' weeks back, I tried the Boss Katana 100w combo (32 lbs) with the Roland GA-FC footboard.
> It impressed me. It's solid state, but, you wouldn't know it to hear it.
> Adjustable from 100/50/o.5 watts.
> Shitload of authentic Boss pedals (to my ears) programed into it.
> When I'm not too busy, I plan to buy one of these.
> Total price, $610 pre-tax.


I really want an authentic Tube amp. Been wanting one forever. 

If anything, all I will really need with the BassBreaker is a delay pedal.


----------



## Guitar101

Don't you have 30 days to try it with L&M. Go for it. Here's a question. If you decide to return it after 30 days, do you get cash back or do you get all your gift cards back. Just wondering about L&M's return plan.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> So what else would you suggest for approx $900?


I paid less than that for a used SuperSonic 60 combo from L&M, which included an extended warranty. It will eat either of those new Fenders for lunch.

I'm just sayin' 

Mind you, it's not light.


----------



## John Fisher

Not sure if this helps, Brantford Kijiji has a 15 watt Bassbreaker for 600$. Not affiliated with whomever is selling it, just saw the ad


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> I paid less than that for a used SuperSonic 60 combo from L&M, which included an extended warranty. It will eat either of those new Fenders for lunch.
> 
> I'm just sayin'
> 
> Mind you, it's not light.


You can say whatever you like but I have my heart set on what I know , love and have heard. So what if your Supersonic could eat the Fenders. This is not a competition. This is about personal preferences. I like the BassBreaker and that's it!

Just sayin


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> You can say whatever you like but I have my heart set on what I know , love and have heard. So what if your Supersonic could eat the Fenders. This is not a competition. This is about personal preferences. I like the BassBreaker and that's it!
> 
> Just sayin


Well you did ask what you could get for $900 that would be better


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> Well you did ask what you could get for $900 that would be better


I know but it was just your choice of words. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Lola

So I just went to check the 15w Fender 
BassBreaker out at L&M. I plugged in and on the dirty channel the amp started to buzz but everytime I put the tip of my finger on the tone control the buzz disappeared! It's not my guitar which I am sure of. It has never done this so I am assuming it's the amp. I have read a few reviews on this amp where people have experienced the exact same thing. 

I also was there to see what kind of $ I could get for my two items I am trading in. 

Don't know what to do now. I really had my heart set on this amp. The clean channel sounded just gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> It's not my guitar which I am sure of. It has never done this so I am assuming it's the amp.


Parker or SG?
Try again with a guitar off the rack.
It may be your guitar. You'd want to know, correct?


Lola said:


> Don't know what to do now.


Ask them to recommend a similar amp in your price range.


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Ask them to recommend a similar amp in your price range.


make sure to ask multiple salespeople, consider all the suggestions and options


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Parker or SG?
> Try again with a guitar off the rack.
> It may be your guitar. You'd want to know, correct?
> 
> Ask them to recommend a similar amp in your price range.


I am going back on Monday. The guitar tech will be there!


----------



## Dorian2

Good luck on Monday Lola.

A couple of things that may or may not concern you.

- a bit back you said you wanted a true tube amp. After I looked at the specs, I could argue you still aren't getting a true tube amp. Why?....do you ask. Because the Rectifier is Solid State, so it isn't a Tube rectified amp. That's just nitpicky though. Here's an article from Soldano that explains the 2 (I'm using this for my own knowledge about Rectified amps as well BTW. And I don't own one):

Tube vs. Solid State Rectifiers « Soldano Custom Amplification

The 2nd point which may concern you a bit more, if not quite a bit more, is that the 3 drive switch doesn't seem to have a foot control. Nor does the amp, although the Looper is a fantastic feature that you'll love with that Delay
. The specs said that there was no Pedal available, and I didn't see any reference to a Foot Switch jack. I use a Peavey switch in my Blues Junior, but if there is no jack in the Blues Breaker, I'd consider a possible recommendation from the Salesguy you deal with. You might not be too worried about it now, but when you get to "know" your amp, you'll probably wish you had one.


----------



## Lola

I forgot that it didn't have a foot switch. 

It doesn't have a jack either! Need a foot switch. 

thx so much for pointing that out. 

That right there is a deal breaker! 

Back to square 1. This just sucks!


----------



## Dorian2

Glad you caught it before you got it.


----------



## John Fisher

T.C. Electronics Alter Ego V2. A great delay plus you get 9 delays, the toneprint option, and a looper built in


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Back to square 1.


Hughes & Kettner TubeMeister 18 Watt 110 Combo. 2 button Footswitchable too (1. channel clean/lead 2. boost).
18/5/1 watt for bedroom practicing. Reverb. And a cool blue glow as well. 20 lbs.
$820.

@Hamstrung has a 36 watter and it sounds fantastic.

Hughes & Kettner - TubeMeister 18 Combo


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Hughes & Kettner TubeMeister 18 Watt 110 Combo. 2 button Footswitchable too (1. channel clean/lead 2. boost).
> 18/5/1 watt for bedroom practicing. Reverb. And a cool blue glow as well. 20 lbs.
> $820.
> 
> @Hamstrung has a 36 watter and it sounds fantastic.
> 
> Hughes & Kettner - TubeMeister 18 Combo


Wow you're up either really late or really early. 

I thought Hamstrung had a Blues Junior. Was this the amp he had at RW? His amp sounded incredible.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Good luck on Monday Lola.
> 
> A couple of things that may or may not concern you.
> 
> - a bit back you said you wanted a true tube amp. After I looked at the specs, I could argue you still aren't getting a true tube amp. Why?....do you ask. Because the Rectifier is Solid State, so it isn't a Tube rectified amp. That's just nitpicky though. Here's an article from Soldano that explains the 2 (I'm using this for my own knowledge about Rectified amps as well BTW. And I don't own one):
> 
> Tube vs. Solid State Rectifiers « Soldano Custom Amplification
> .


So according to this article I was headed in the right direction but just didn't know it. If I were to go for a authentic Tube rectifier it wouldn't be the sound I was looking for anyways. 

Excellent reading and some great info. Thx a million as there is nothing better then the gift of knowledge.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I thought Hamstrung had a Blues Junior. Was this the amp he had at RW?


He has a Blues Junior as well. I can't recall what he brought to RW's, but, it's usually the H&K.


----------



## Dorian2

My buddy has that Tubemeister 18. Doesn't have a couple different output Wattages? 18 and 7 or something. That's a definite Rock amp. What speaker does it come with...V30?

@Lola , glad to share with a fellow (? is that Politically correct?) guitar Nerd.


----------



## Guest

Dorian2 said:


> Doesn't have a couple different output Wattages? 18 and 7 or something. That's a definite Rock amp.


18/5/1 watt


> What speaker does it come with...V30?


Celestion TEN 30

I just noticed that it also comes as a 112 combo too.
That's $1000 though.


----------



## Lola

After some research, it is a 12" rock driver 60 classic is the speaker that comes with the H&K 18 Tubemeister. This speaker is made specifically for this amp. I wish it was a Celestion though.

I am thinking that I should go for the cream of the crop and buy a Mesa and be done with it. I will have a quality amp that I know I will love but I ask myself, do I really need something that powerful and expensive? Just maybe keep plugging away in the used equipment on L&M website for one.

I am in a hurry to get something but I shouldn't be. Patience is not my virtue here. I can't really afford to make a stupid financial mistake because of impatience. 

I asked about a trade in on my H2n zoom and was pleasantly surprised. I payed $179 for it back in 2013. L&M said they would give me $140 for it. They couldn't find my amp on their computer. I have to take the serial number in to them so they can find it and figure out trade in value.


----------



## Lola

Hot Rod deluxe III?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> buy a Mesa and be done with it.


Combo's start at $2K+.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Hot Rod deluxe III?


I have a '09. Compared with my Traynor Ironhorse, it doesn't do much for me.
I prefer the EL34 sound over the Fender's 6L6's.
Also, the clean channel is hard to get a low volume on. You have to turn it almost
to 2 to hear anything and it gets loud right away. It starts to break at 4.
They may have fixed this for the III edition. You'd have to try one.
It's a nice amp, but not for me.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Combo's start at $2K+.


Not used though. I have seen some at 1000$+ used on the L&M site. Just have to be vigilant and look constant. 

The amp that I really did love which comes with a foot switch is the BassBreaker 7w. It just doesn't have enough balls for venues, maybe small ones if that. If I had to I could mic it through the PA system!


----------



## davetcan

Fender Blues Junior | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> Fender Blues Junior | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Thx but can't do Kijii because I have $650 worth of L&M gift cards plus another possibly $350 in trade ins.


----------



## vadsy

davetcan said:


> Fender Blues Junior | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Great deal! (Provided all is in working order) The old made in USA version, cool.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> Thx but can't do Kijii because I have $650 worth of L&M gift cards plus another possibly $350 in trade ins.


L&M will be happy to track down a used one in their system for you, at least the guys i deal with here would. I use a Pro Junior through a 1x12 cab for practice with the band. Plenty loud enough and takes pedals really well. The Blues junior already has a 1x12 speaker and also takes pedals really well. Some folks like to upgrade the stock speakers (including me) but they're a good amp for not a lot of money, also very portable.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> I have a '09. Compared with my Traynor Ironhorse, it doesn't do much for me.
> I prefer the EL34 sound over the Fender's 6L6's.
> Also, the clean channel is hard to get a low volume on. You have to turn it almost
> to 2 to hear anything and it gets loud right away. It starts to break at 4.
> They may have fixed this for the III edition. You'd have to try one.
> It's a nice amp, but not for me.


I really like the Hot Rod III but they are pretty heavy and getting a good low volume is tough, as you've mentioned. Sticking a volume pedal in the loop works.


----------



## Lola

What about a Blues deluxe reissue?

If I got a good deal on a used Mesa, which one do you think I would like? You all know what kind of music I like to play.


----------



## Adcandour

Why don't you by this amp? It's got your name all over it:

Lola Ampl/Mixer High Frequency Design Andalucia s.l., Alhaur


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> Combo's start at $2K+.


Plenty of Mesa amps under 2K


----------



## vadsy

Since we are back at square one, how about the Orange OR15, combo or head and cab? I'm seeing a lot of positive reviews and they seem to get good cleans and drive tones. Closer to a real tube amp for sure.


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> Plenty of Mesa amps under 2K


I thought so too - until I went to L&M's website. New, there actually isn't. The 525 Express + (which I assume would be one of the cheapest) is just over $2k (for a combo). Used they do get below that. And they have a transferable 5 year (from first purchase) warranty. And they are generally built like a brick outhouse. 

I got a TA15 head for under $800 from L&M, new while being discontinued/blown out. Pair that with a 112 and you'd be close to the budget. Also, it's a very giggable, flexible 2 channel footswitchable amp.


----------



## sulphur

Check out the Marshall 2525, if they have one.


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> Check out the Marshall 2525, if they have one.


Just looked for one. $1500 new can't find a used one.


----------



## sulphur

Save some more cabbage. 

You can still try one, if they have one in stock.
There was one down south somewhere a while ago for $1200.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> What about a Blues deluxe reissue?
> 
> If I got a good deal on a used Mesa, which one do you think I would like? You all know what kind of music I like to play.


Again a great amp but heavy. It's very loud, the OD channel sucks, clean channel is terrific and takes pedals very well. The Supersonic is the only Fender I've owned that has a usable drive channel right out of the box. 

Is weight an issue for you? It sure is for me these days 

If you've got OD pedals and want something a bit beefier than a Blues Junior then get L&M to track down a used Deluxe Reverb Re-Issue and call it a day.


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> Again a great amp but heavy. It's very loud, the OD channel sucks, clean channel is terrific and takes pedals very well. The Supersonic is the only Fender I've owned that has a usable drive channel right out of the box.
> 
> Is weight an issue for you? It sure is for me these days
> 
> If you've got OD pedals and want something a bit beefier than a Blues Junior then get L&M to track down a used Deluxe Reverb Re-Issue and call it a day.



My Marshall is so damned heavy. I need to bear hug it to be able lift it. Too many damned fine choices! 

I have a Box of Rock OD/Distortion pedal but there is something wrong with it. 

Everybody has great advice. I just have to find the amp that will turn my crank.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> I thought so too - until I went to L&M's website. New, there actually isn't. The 525 Express + (which I assume would be one of the cheapest) is just over $2k (for a combo). Used they do get below that. And they have a transferable 5 year (from first purchase) warranty. And they are generally built like a brick outhouse.
> 
> I got a TA15 head for under $800 from L&M, new while being discontinued/blown out. Pair that with a 112 and you'd be close to the budget. Also, it's a very giggable, flexible 2 channel footswitchable amp.


My bad, I may have been looking at used amps and not paying attention. I have seen a 525 and 550 for under 2K. Tried out a Lonestar for 1400 and recently came across a Mark 2 RI for 1000 bucks.


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> My bad, I may have been looking at used amps and not paying attention. I have seen a 525 and 550 for under 2K. Tried out a Lonestar for 1400 and recently came across a Mark 2 RI for 1000 bucks.


No bad in it. I was surprised, too. I don't shop for new stuff much anymore - just always on the lookout for used stuff. So full bump retail was a bit of an eye-opener.

But they're built so well that a used Mesa is often a great bargain.


----------



## Guest

Even though L&M doesn't carry them, Blackstar's are nice.


----------



## Lola

Sorry peeps I am all over the page.

I got a hold of a long time friend who is a professional musician. He has a Mesa Boogie and said I could come and use it for the afternoon and check it out. It's not for sale. He loves it and recommends saving my money for a used one at L&M. I filled him in on my indecisions and not knowing what I really want to get. I mentioned all the amps that are maybes. He said if I get a Mesa I will never be disappointed. So tomorrow I am going to his place, with both guitars in hand to check it out.


----------



## Budda

If you are going to get a mesa, get the stiletto. Its the most marshall sounding one, to my knowledge. And your tastes scream marshall whether you like it or not


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Just looked for one. $1500 new can't find a used one.


That’s what mine is, the 2525c. The 2525h is the same amp as a head. I have seen a couple pop up on Kijiji in the past six months or so.


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> If you've got OD pedals and want something a bit beefier than a Blues Junior then get L&M to track down a used Deluxe Reverb Re-Issue and call it a day.


I can't call it a day. I can't settle for just anything. I am looking for a certain tone, a reliable tube amp and quality. I owe it to myself to get exactly what I want. (Not trying to be bitchy) Everything that I see that I think I might want is thoroughly researched. I need to do my due diligence. I need to go into this mission with all the knowledge I can to make a defined and educated purchase. I won't be buying another amp anytime soon. . This will be it for me. I am a player not a collector of gear.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> I can't call it a day. I can't settle for just anything. I am looking for a certain tone, a reliable tube amp and quality. I owe it to myself to get exactly what I want. (Not trying to be bitchy) Everything that I see that I think I might want is thoroughly researched. I need to do my due diligence. I need to go into this mission with all the knowledge I can to make a defined and educated purchase. I won't be buying another amp anytime soon. . This will be it for me. I am a player not a collector of gear.


Knock yourself out  We live in the golden age of choice when it comes to guitars and amps.


----------



## Budda

Lola it seems you have a bit of option paralysis as it were. Is there a sound you need besides AC/DC crunch and a useable clean channel?

The problem with wanting the perfect solution in the guitar world is that there's usually more than one perfect solution.

My advice at this point? Stop, pick something that gave you thrills when you first tried it, and stick with that. Right now you're essentially just spinning your wheels, drowning in research and suggestions, and... no new amp.

Why am I writing this out? I spent *years* trying to find the perfect guitar after I sold my trusty Les Paul Studio. I was a member here, and I'm sure folks like the Daves (tcan, greco), Hamstrung and Mark can recall the threads asking about woods and neck joints and pickups. Here's what I learned on that search: there's more than one perfect guitar for me. In a way, hunting for the perfect singlecut (which I found by the way) taught me that I do know what I want, so I just need to pick something that fits the bill. I didn't settle even though there are other guitars built to much higher quality standards out there. I did however spend and lose a good chunk of money trying out other guitars, finding something to dislike, and resuming the hunt. After a few years and a few thousand dollars, I know what I love and I know what I like. I know what's a deal breaker and what makes me swoon. I know there's better guitars out there that may fit me better. I know there's some options I haven't tried out properly and they're on my "to buy when I get around to it" list.

Moral of the story? Pick something that meets your needs, and get to know it intimately. Just like how there's always someone who can play better than you, there's almost always gear that is nicer than yours.


----------



## greco

Budda said:


> My advice at this point? Stop, pick something that gave you thrills when you first tried it, and stick with that.


@Budda is giving very wise advice here...IMO
Buy it because the sound/tone moves you and get on with learning and playing.



Budda said:


> I spent *years* trying to find the perfect guitar after I sold my trusty Les Paul Studio. I was a member here, and I'm sure folks like the Daves (tcan, greco), Hamstrung and Mark can recall the threads asking about woods and neck joints and pickups.


I remember those threads. In all fairness, I think many of us (myself included) went through something similar in some way, shape or form (Not that I want to comment on behalf of of @Hamstrung or @davetcan).



Budda said:


> a bit of option paralysis as it were


Cool phrase!

Just to add to that. Decision making is apparently one of the most difficult psychological processes (@mhammer ...please comment/correct me)...and to add even more difficulty, you are faced with many options from which you must decide.
You know my 'hairstyle'... and I still spend way too much time reading shampoo labels of the 100's there are to choose from. The ones that 'promise' "more body" appeal to me the most...LOL


----------



## davetcan

The phrase most are familiar with, and means essentially the same thing is "analysis paralysis"  Not something I've ever had a problem with, just the exact opposite for me 

@Budda is speaking wisely. Time to get off the pot.


----------



## Lola

My problem is that I am listening to everyone else and not myself.

Honestly, I really did like the Fender BassBreaker 7w. I could hear exactly everything I desired. And then, someone on the forum said I was headed in the wrong direction. I started to question my choice right then and there. Self doubts. What was wrong with my choice? That started me on the quest that I am on. Maybe a little bit of a downward spiral. I am going a little crazy trying to figure things out when I should keep it simple and go with what *I like. *

I know if I get what I think is the quintessential amp there will always be something better!

Budda thank you for your sage wisdom. Experience speaks volumes.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> My problem is that I am listening to everyone else and not myself.
> 
> Honestly, I really did like the Fender BassBreaker 7w. I could hear exactly everything I desired. And then, someone on the forum said I was headed in the wrong direction. I started to question my choice right then and there. Self doubts. What was wrong with my choice? That started me on the quest that I am on.
> 
> I know if I get what I think is the quintessential amp there will always be something better!


Quite often it's not even better, just different. The Bassbreaker doesn't cost a lot of money, if you like it get it. You've got 30 days to try it with L&M so just make sure you take it to a practice or two to see how it sits in the mix. You'll also get feedback from your band mates, not always reliable when dealing with bass players and drummers, but better than nothing, LOL.


----------



## Budda

As with anything else involving art: fuck what everybody else thinks. At the end of the day, do what makes you happy.

Besides, owning different amps throughout your journey as a player is tons of fun. Just ask Chuck


----------



## davetcan

I must say this is a fine sounding amp. I'd go for the 15 personally. Better to take a gun to a knife fight than vice versa.


----------



## vadsy

Do they make a bigger Bassbreaker?


----------



## Dorian2

You cannot find your tone @Lola , your tone finds you.


----------



## Dorian2

As an aside, Budda has it hammered right down to what it actually is. His posts are exactly my story and probably everyone else who has owned a "few" amps over the years. I never thought I'd have 5 Amps in my space when I started out. If you know that amp that spoke to you first, go get it.


----------



## High/Deaf

vadsy said:


> Do they make a bigger Bassbreaker?


Yea, they make a 45 as well. But they aren't scalar, they all seem to be a little different - even the preamp sections. So no saying if you like a smaller one, you will definitely like the next size up. Although I would be surprised if they were polar opposites, they are probably more similar than different.

The only reason I would perhaps not jump on buying an amp right now is if you know what you want and are just waiting for a good used one to pop up at L&M. Other than that, yea it sounds like option paralysis. Sometimes you just gotta pull the trigger. L&M's 30 day return policy means you get a chance to really try something and won't get stuck with something that really doesn't work for your. Remember, you are paying a little extra for that privilege, so don't feel bad about using it. Just keep it original and in excellent condition for the first month.


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> I must say this is a fine sounding amp. I'd go for the 15 personally. Better to take a gun to a knife fight than vice versa.


I tried that one but it had a terrible buzz going when I turned the gain louder. The 7w has everything I need. That is the one that said, "buy me cuz you love what you hear". The 15 watt just sounded different. I don't know how but I wasn't head over heels about! I think that buzz pissed me off a little. I am going back to check it out again but with the guitar tech this time to see what's going on. Is it my guitar or the amp? I have read a few reviews about other ppl having the same exact problem was with this particular amp. 

We shall see.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> I tried that one but it had a terrible buzz going when I turned the gain louder. The 7w has everything I need. That is the one that said, "buy me cuz you love what you hear". The 15 watt just sounded different. I don't know how but I wasn't head over heels about! I think that buzz pissed me off a little. I am going back to check it out again but with the guitar tech this time to see what's going on. Is it my guitar or the amp? I have read a few reviews about other ppl having the same exact problem was with this particular amp.
> 
> We shall see.


single coils, they buzz


----------



## Lola

*Impressed doesn't even begin to describe what I heard and played. *

Went to my musicians friends place to play his Mesa Boogie *Mark V combo, 90 watts. *My first impression of this amp was complicated. It reminded me of a 747 instrument panel. There are 3 separate control panels for clean, added gain and then full outright gain. It gave me all the sounds I love from a nice clean ACDC sounds to dirty Jimi Hendrix tones. It has the most amazing foot switch. It has a solo switch which enhances the tonal and volume qualities of what your playing.

I took both guitars. It was interesting how differently they sounded according to what you had dialed into the amp. My SG sounded crazy good on the outright dirty channel. 

And of course when my friend played some stuff on it, I was even more impressed! He knows this amp intimately. He can take advantage of every bell and whistle on this amazing amp.

Shouldn't of gone. I feel like I am a ball in a pinball game.


----------



## vadsy

Impressive, Mark 5 is the big leagues. We aren't in 7 watt territory anymore.


----------



## sulphur

Remember, you have to transport this thing, did you pick it up by chance?


----------



## davetcan

sulphur said:


> Remember, you have to transport this thing, did you pick it up by chance?


Agree, Mesa Combo's are notoriously heavy. A head and lightweight 1x12 would be the way to go. If something weighs more than my age I don't want it


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> Agree, Mesa Combo's are notoriously heavy. A head and lightweight 1x12 would be the way to go. If something weighs more than my age I don't want it


I will get a dolly that I can collapse. Problem solved or maybe not. 

I didn't pick it up.


----------



## vadsy

I had a Mark 5 on loan for a while and it came on castors, very useful. Mesa territory, in my opinion, is a bit much for @Lola, she needs a simpler amp with fewer things to tweak. Could you imagine the thread chaos if she picks one of these up? Also, has your budget changed? Its a pricey amp.


----------



## davetcan

vadsy said:


> I had a Mark 5 on loan for a while and it came on castors, very useful. Mesa territory, in my opinion, is a bit much for @Lola, she needs a simpler amp with fewer things to tweak. Could you imagine the thread chaos if she picks one of these up? Also, has your budget changed? Its a pricey amp.


Nailed it  They are not for the faint of heart.

Lola, a dolly doesn't get you up and down stairs.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> If something weighs more than my age I don't want it


Thanks for my laugh for the day!

Using your approach, I'd like to start celebrating my 25th birthday and work my way up again...OR...start at my 39th and work my way backwards.


----------



## High/Deaf

If the the Mark V floats your boat, @Lola , you should try out one of the little brothers at L&M. They've been around long enough, you may eventually find a used one out there. 

The Mark V 35 has more features than the V 25, but are more similar than different. They don't have all the different modes and voicing options the V 90 does, so it's worth spending a bit of time with each and see what you think of the voices they do offer, if they interest you. They do come in combo formats and are much more 'liftable' than the big sucker. And both Mesa 25 and 35 watt amps are giggable. But they're still kinda new and I don't know if you'd ever find one for under $1k.


----------



## Guest

@Lola your local Pickering store has a used Hotrod Deluxe for $375 being sold at their Black Friday sale.
L&M Black Friday 2017 - Pickering


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> @Lola your local Pickering store has a used Hotrod Deluxe for $375 being sold at their Black Friday sale.
> L&M Black Friday 2017 - Pickering


Thx Lar but my focus is on getting a Mesa Boogie.


----------



## High/Deaf

If you get a chance to play a Mesa TA30, you should definitely try that out. Discontinued now, but they come in a 112 combo format and I _have_ seen them for around $1k. Excellent selection of voicings, although different from a Mark. Probably a little easier to dial in as well.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> @Lola your local Pickering store has a used Hotrod Deluxe for $375 being sold at their Black Friday sale.
> L&M Black Friday 2017 - Pickering


that is a great deal!



Lola said:


> Thx Lar but my focus is on getting a Mesa Boogie.


Better start saving your pennies and invest in a back brace


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Thx Lar but my focus is on getting a Mesa Boogie.


Understood, however, how long will you have to save to get one?
Can you wait that long without an amp in the meantime?
and, how much will your taste for something different change by then?
Seriously consider Dave's comment (above) about weight too.
Your body will thank you.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> If you get a chance to play a Mesa TA30, you should definitely try that out. Discontinued now, but they come in a 112 combo format and I _have_ seen them for around $1k. Excellent selection of voicings, although different from a Mark. Probably a little easier to dial in as well.


Good suggestion. I borrowed one this summer to try and was impressed. Nice amp and feature set, good tones all around and comes in under 1000 used,,.. if you can find one.


----------



## GTmaker

400 replies and this the best advice I have seen so far...
But you know what they say....you can lead a horse to water but you cant make them drink.
YOu know what else they say....even the best amplifier in the world will not make you play one note better...
G.


laristotle said:


> @Lola your local Pickering store has a used Hotrod Deluxe for $375 being sold at their Black Friday sale.
> L&M Black Friday 2017 - Pickering


----------



## jdto

@Lola have you checked out the Traynor YCV50? The specs look really interesting for the clean, classic rock and blues sound you like. The YouTube demos sound pretty decent, so far. My brother has a YCV amp (maybe the 40?—can’t remember) and he gets everything from nice cleans to bluesy to crunch to grungy out of his. Partly because he’s had it for a long time and knows how to coax his sounds out of it, but also partly because those Traynors seem to be pretty kick-ass amps.

I know you can find them used in the $400-$500 range, which is a ton of amp for the money.

I have seen several demos on YT and they all sound pretty good and the range is surprising. Everything from smooth jazz to full on chunka chunka metal. Of course, YT sound quality, especially with camera mics, can only give you an idea, but I am impressed by what I hear from this beast so far. There are probably some better demos on YT as well, if you're willing to dig.

Listen to the Newf accent (love it!) 





InTheBlues (Shane) does a decent demo here





This guy does some metal





Santana style





And some jazz





Anyway, if you're set on the Mesa, that's a worthy goal, but this Traynor might be worth a look and they are available in most L&M locations.


----------



## Lola

I saw a Mesa on the L&M site that I have my heart set on. 

It's a Mesa Express 5:50 1x12 2nd version and it sounds like what I am looking for. It's $999 used. They retail for 2k.


----------



## vadsy

GTmaker said:


> 400 replies and this the best advice I have seen so far...
> But you know what they say....you can lead a horse to water but you cant make them drink.
> YOu know what else they say....even the best amplifier in the world will not make you play one note better...
> G.


The link to the sale item may be new but that suggestion has been made multiple times already. All good, I'd like to see this thread hit 46 pages or at least 42 without a clear decision being made.,,. its been very educational.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> I saw a Mesa on the L&M site that I have my heart set on.
> 
> It's a Mesa Express 5:50 1x12 2nd version and it sounds like what I am looking for. It's $999 used. They retail for 2k.


I know it's on their Black Friday sale but here's a pic of it with a hang tag already on it so it may be on sale now. Worth a call to your local L&M in case someone else is interested in it. Hopefully, they will ship.









Black Friday sale info:
*MESA-BOOGIE* EXP550-V2-1X12 MESA EXPRESS PLUS 5:50 1X12 TUBE COMBO 370044 USED E50-003318 $2,209.00 $999.00


----------



## Hamstrung

Just to muddy the water even more...


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Mesa Express 5:50 1x12


54 lbs


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> 54 lbs


I think I see what youre saying,.., not heavy enough. Tone is often in the weight,,. or so I've heard.


----------



## John Fisher

Phillip also does a great review of the Peavey 6505 Lunchbox versus the new EVHiii Lunchbox (which now has a useable clean and sounds rockin) which are closer in price (sorry to add to your choices i am in the same boat myself i just hate the Mesa prices, should get a Kemper to end all of this LOL)


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> I know it's on their Black Friday sale but here's a pic of it with a hang tag already on it so it may be on sale now. Worth a call to your local L&M in case someone else is interested in it. Hopefully, they will ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Friday sale info:
> *MESA-BOOGIE* EXP550-V2-1X12 MESA EXPRESS PLUS 5:50 1X12 TUBE COMBO 370044 USED E50-003318 $2,209.00 $999.00


I saw it 2 weeks ago with the hang tag on it. It was before I made up my mind as to what I wanted.

There is also another one as well for that price. Can't remember the model but it's in a off white tolex cabinet. I did some research on it and didn't like what I heard!

This particular amp is not on the Pickering's store roster for Black Friday! I looked at what they had and nothing appealed to me.


----------



## Budda

There's a Fender Supersonic 60 head for $800 out East (NS). That and a 112 cab and you're rockin' pretty damn hard.

Like I said, option paralysis .


----------



## High/Deaf

Guitar101 said:


> I know it's on their Black Friday sale but here's a pic of it with a hang tag already on it so it may be on sale now. Worth a call to your local L&M in case someone else is interested in it. Hopefully, they will ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Friday sale info:
> *MESA-BOOGIE* EXP550-V2-1X12 MESA EXPRESS PLUS 5:50 1X12 TUBE COMBO 370044 USED E50-003318 $2,209.00 $999.00


False advertising! That is not an Express 5:50+, it is an Express 5:50. The 5:50+ is the upgraded version with the graphic EQ and better clean channel. 

Sue them or offer $500 so you won't sue them.


----------



## High/Deaf

GTmaker said:


> 400 replies and this the best advice I have seen so far...
> But you know what they say....you can lead a horse to water but you cant make them drink.
> YOu know what else they say....even the best amplifier in the world will not make you play one note better...
> G.


Really? You've heard the kind of stuff Lola wants to play (hard rock like AC/DC) and you think an amp with an unusable dirt channel, that will only get those tones with pedals, is her best choice? I don't.

A great deal on an amp isn't that great if you can't use it for what you want. I would happily pay 3X that price for an amp that does suit my purpose.


----------



## Lola

So I have come to a decision finally. 

I am buying a Katana! I have one on order which should arrive at my local L&M within a week to 10 days. 

I am getting the Boss Katana 100 w 2x12. I will be able to do anything with this puppy!


----------



## Lola

Thank you to all of you for your wisdom, knowledge and putting up with my endless questions.

Option paralysis gone!


----------



## vadsy

didn't see this coming, oh well, I look forward to the multiple spinoff threads that are bound to come from this one


----------



## greco

I am almost sure that @laristotle recently got one of these. I think his is the 
1 x 12 version with a 6 (or so) "button" foot switch "controller".

Congrats on deciding and ENJOY!!


----------



## greco

vadsy said:


> I think I see what youre saying,.., not heavy enough. Tone is often in the weight,,. or so I've heard.


Tone is actually in the oxygen. 

Therefore, NEVER buy oxygen free copper in cables.


----------



## vadsy

greco said:


> Tone is actually in the oxygen.
> 
> Therefore, NEVER buy oxygen free copper in cables.


all my cables are actually copper free but full of oxygen


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> I am almost sure that @laristotle recently got one of these. I think his is the
> *1 x 12 version with a 6 (or so) "button" foot switch "controller"*.


Aye! That I did.

Congrats sister!!
I haven't played mine much yet, but what little I did put a smile on my face.
If you have any questions regarding the software, feel free to contact me.
Quite nice how you can program this amp the way you want it to sound.


----------



## greco

vadsy said:


> all my cables are actually copper free but full of oxygen


Wise man!


----------



## High/Deaf

greco said:


> Tone is actually in the oxygen.
> 
> Therefore, NEVER buy oxygen free copper in cables.


I believe that's why wireless systems sound 21% worse than copper.


----------



## Dorian2

@vladsy They look like they start at $1800 and up from that base point for a combo.

Guitar Amp Tube Combo for Sale in Canada

No Thanks.


----------



## Lola

This amp is going to be lots of fun. It has all the preamp I need. 

It's all about experimentation. I am so very excited. 

Just thinking, I can hardly wait until the rest of the family is out of the house!! (evil grin )


----------



## Guest

and the beauty is that you can get the same sound at 0.5 watts and not scare them silly.


----------



## Dorian2

Hamstrung said:


> Just to muddy the water even more...


Interesting you said muddy. I heard quite a bit of Flub in the Peavey.

I'm an old school Peavey user and a fan, but Peavey's never seem tight enough for me. I'm assuming the cabspeakers are the same in the video?


----------



## Dorian2

Congrats @Lola on the decision. I'm going to check that video out right away. I think I skipped a page on this thread for some reason. I've already heard good things about the Katana though, from a number of sources.


----------



## Lola

You know what really hooked me was the Chappers and Captain vid on YT. The amp sounded just stellar. Chappers is such a good guitar player too. I couldn't believe the different old school tones with it. I also was persuaded to get the 2x12 combo. Just a bigger, fatter sound. I honestly don't think I will use the software that it comes with! I have pedals and plus the preamp selection is awesome. I am good. It has lots of things to fool around with.


----------



## GTmaker

Lola said:


> So I have come to a decision finally.
> I am buying a Katana! I have one on order which should arrive at my local L&M within a week to 10 days.
> I am getting the Boss Katana 100 w 2x12. I will be able to do anything with this puppy!


Hey Lola ....I realy do hope that you get that Boss amp....
I heard laristotle play one of those just a few weeks ago ( actually I was with him when he pick it up too)
and it sounded great in the store. I can imagine how much better it will sound when he learns how to control that thing.

again .....congrats on a good choice.
G.


----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


> @vladsy They look like they start at $1800 and up from that base point for a combo.
> 
> Guitar Amp Tube Combo for Sale in Canada
> 
> No Thanks.


I'm guessing you're directing this at me and how I suggested Mesa a few pages back. I made a slight error in looking at used items and passing on some incorrect info. I still think that for the features and quality Mesa amps are worth it.



vadsy said:


> My bad, I may have been looking at used amps and not paying attention. I have seen a 525 and 550 for under 2K. Tried out a Lonestar for 1400 and recently came across a Mark 2 RI for 1000 bucks.


----------



## Dorian2

vadsy said:


> I'm guessing you're directing this at me and how I suggested Mesa a few pages back. I made a slight error in looking at used items and passing on some incorrect info. I still think that for the features and quality Mesa amps are worth it.


I actually agree. I know exactly why they're expensive. Top notch quality. I'm just jealous.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> I actually agree. I know exactly why they're expensive. Top notch quality. I'm just jealous.


Do you mean the Mesa's? 

The Mesa my friend has was a little over 4K. I could never justify spending that kind of money unless I were a professional musician. 

L&M have a safety net of 30 days to return.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I also was persuaded to get the 2x12 combo


I thought about going that route too.
I don't know what speakers the Katana use, but for me, I couldn't see it being worth $230 more. 
If you're going for the GA-FC foot controller as well, open it at the store to make sure it's the proper one.
Mine wasn't. When I called the store, it's all they had stock.
I emailed Roland and they're mailing me the correct stickers.

This is what I bought.










Here's what I need.


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> The Mesa my friend has was a little over 4K. I could never justify spending that kind of money unless I were a professional musician.
> 
> L&M have a safety net of 30 days to return.


It's not usually the pro musicians who have super expensive gear, it's the bedroom guys and weekend warriors. I can't think of too many Mesa's over $4K (the JP2C is probably the only one that touches that).


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I thought about going that route too.
> I don't know what speakers the Katana use, but for me, I couldn't see it being worth $230 more.
> If you're going for the GA-FC foot controller as well, open it at the store to make sure it's the proper one.
> Mine wasn't. When I called the store, it's all they had stock.
> I emailed Roland and they're mailing me the correct stickers.
> 
> This is what I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I need.
> 
> View attachment 145969


I want that. Is that extra? Does it come with the amp. If it doesn't, how much is that worth?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I want that. Is that extra? Does it come with the amp. If it doesn't, how much is that worth?


It doesn't. $140
As I stated earlier, make sure it's labeled correctly.
According to Boss site, the label is supposed to be included in the amp's shipping box.
Check that too.
Roland - Foot Controller for Roland CUBE Amps 40GX and 80GX


----------



## davetcan

vadsy said:


> didn't see this coming,


How could you?


----------



## davetcan

I was going to suggest getting the 1x12 combo and adding another cab if need be but I see there is no ext speaker jack, dumb. The 2x12 only weighs 43lbs though so not a big deal.


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> The 2x12 only weighs 43lbs though so not a big deal.


My knee really likes the 32lb 112.
11lbs is a big deal for me.


----------



## bzrkrage

Earliest video of the boys I could find, enjoy your new amp Lola.

Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> My knee really likes the 32lb 112.
> 11lbs is a big deal for me.


Yep, me too, hence my fun with the Pro Jr. It's really all I need. "Want" is another thing entirely


----------



## vadsy

davetcan said:


> Yep, me too, hence my fun with the Pro Jr. It's really all I need. "Want" is another thing entirely


I remember catching a show one night and the guitar player was playing straight to a Pro Jr, he sounded good but it looked odd to me as I was used to bigger amps on stage and at least a few pedals. I saw him around town a couple of times going to gigs or practice carrying his guitar on his back and this little amp and thats it, seemed simple and convenient,... I was gigging with a 2x12 Classic 50 at the time., oiy


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> I was going to suggest getting the 1x12 combo and adding another cab if need be but I see there is no ext speaker jack, dumb. The 2x12 only weighs 43lbs though so not a big deal.


I was gonna suggest exactly the same thing, using the 'extra' money for the footpedal and perhaps adding an extension cab down the road. I didn't realize they didn't have an extension cab jack either. 

Impedance specs for solid state amps have to be followed. Unlike tube amps, if it says 'Minimum 8 ohms', you do not want to run two 8 ohm speakers in parallel if you are going to play loud - you are more likely to kill an SS amp than a tube amp doing that. Considering that (and the weight - the 212 being less than many 112 tube amps), I would probably stick to the 212 and maybe budget for the footpedal down the road. Or perhaps for 'under the tree'?

I've wanted to try a Kat for a year now, but my local L&M doesn't stock them. They don't stock the TC50 either - another amp I'd like to lay hands on. I may have to get slutty and start perusing other dealers. On the other hand, L&M is saving me a lot of money by not tempting my oh so weak constitution.


----------



## vadsy

When I heard about the Katana amps I immediately thought of the Line 6 Spider Valve amps, I thought they came with some sort of tube incorporation. I guess these share more with the Line 6 Spider series, has anyone had a chance to compare the two?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> It doesn't. $140
> As I stated earlier, make sure it's labeled correct.
> According to Boss site, the label is supposed to be included in the amp's shipping box.
> Check that too.
> Roland - Foot Controller for Roland CUBE Amps 40GX and 80GX


Ok! Thx for the heads up.


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> Do you mean the Mesa's?
> 
> The Mesa my friend has was a little over 4K. I could never justify spending that kind of money unless I were a professional musician.
> 
> L&M have a safety net of 30 days to return.


Yeah, I was talking about the Mesa there Lola. I just missed the part about the KAtana, so I thought you were going for a mesa for some reason.


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> Earliest video of the boys I could find, enjoy your new amp Lola.
> 
> Sent from my Bathtub.....


Omg that is so perfect for a Friday afternoon! Just getting ready to leave work! Going to watch this on the big screen soon as I get home! Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## luker0

laristotle said:


> It doesn't. $140
> As I stated earlier, make sure it's labeled correctly.
> According to Boss site, the label is supposed to be included in the amp's shipping box.
> Check that too.
> Roland - Foot Controller for Roland CUBE Amps 40GX and 80GX


My Roland Cube 40GX states in the manual that the stickers should have come with amp and that you install them on top of the printing on the GA-FC controller. My amp was a demo and missing the box and other things so never got the sticker. Made my own with a label maker.


----------



## Guest

luker0 said:


> Made my own with a label maker.


That would've been my last resort.
I bought the demo too, no packaging, no sticker.
I emailed Roland. They said they'll put a set in the mail, n/c.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I am buying a Katana! I have one on order which should arrive at my local L&M within a week to 10 days.


Another thought.
Ask them to also order the 112, if they don't have one in stock, so that you can do a side by side comparison.
And walk around the room with each to get a feel for the weight.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Another thought.
> Ask them to also order the 112, if they don't have one in stock, so that you can do a side by side comparison.
> And walk around the room with each to get a feel for the weight.


Brilliant idea. I thought of that too.

Just goes to prove the theory that great minds think a like! 

Do you honestly feel that a 1x12 is plenty enough?


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Do you honestly feel that a 1x12 is plenty enough?


f*ck yeah!

Two years ago you played through my 75 watt marshall 112 (SS) at RW's.
And you were barely on 4.
Sounded fine to me.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> f*ck yeah!
> 
> Two years ago you played through my 75 watt marshall 112 (SS) at RW's.
> And you were barely on 4.
> Sounded fine to me.


I will definitely do that.

Bad and good news though! I will have a surplus of $. What's a girl to do with xtra money burning a hole in her pocket? 

I got another gift card from someone I never expected from my birthday as well. 

I was just thinking of going big and getting rid of my gift cards. How I wish gift cards were transferable between music stores. There was a really nice purple Parker(1998) at Cosmo music. It was overpriced though. 

I think my next mission will be to get my hands on a Gibson Goddess. ETA 2019 or another Parker. GAS, holy shit! I am becoming a victim. 

OR I don't know if I told you ppl but I have a drum kit in the basement. It was the my older sons. It's shit quality but maybe drum lessons @ L&M just to kick it a notch or two. 

Hubby wants to take it to Goodwill but I said a big fat NO!


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> Brilliant idea. I thought of that too.
> 
> Just goes to prove the theory that great minds think a like!
> 
> Do you honestly feel that a 1x12 is plenty enough?


YES!


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> YES!


Add me to this list.

I was in the store when @laristotle was putting the Katana 1 x 12 combo through some of its paces.


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> Add me to this list.
> 
> I was in the store when @laristotle was putting the Katana 1 x 12 combo through some of its paces.


and I only had it at 3 (100w setting).

I warned the staff that I'm cranking it for a few seconds.
It's loud!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> drum lessons @ L&M just to kick it a notch or two.


You've been learning quite a lot on guitar through YT.
Do the same with drums?


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> I think my next mission will be to get my hands on a Gibson Goddess. ETA 2019 or another Parker. GAS, holy shit! I am becoming a victim.


Becoming? It was apparent you became a victim a long while ago actually. Just sayin.


----------



## jdto

Way to go, @Lola


----------



## High/Deaf

I played a Katana today for the first time - a 50 watt 112. I was impressed. There's a lot of good tones in there. All I really did was check out the different tone modes and various levels of gain in each one, tweeking the EQ. Didn't get too far into the on-board effects, except to dial up a decent rockabilly reverb/slap back echo, which it did just fine.

I wouldn't really, _really_ know for sure until I gigged or jam with it, but from what I heard, I would love to take one out to a jam or gig. Not that I'm in the market for another amp, I'm good that way. But I love checking to see where the state of the art is at. They've come a long way, baby.


----------

